# Extolas Cataclysm ON-DEMAND



## Error2000 (6. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo buffed-User!

Nein, es handelt sich diesmal um *keinen Fake (siehe meine Posting-Anzahl/Register-Datum)* von unserem Foren-Phisher-Admin-Faker, wie ihr bei dem Threadtitel vielleicht schon erwartet habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einige von euch erinnern sich bestimmt noch an meine Livestreams zur Cataclysm-Beta vor ca. 1-2 Monaten.
Eigentlich ist mein Livestream-Projekt schon eingestellt, aber es gibt eine wichtige Neuigkeit.
Ich habe einen originalen *Cataclysm-Beta-Key (von curse.com)* erhalten, und werde diesen an die buffed.de-Community *verlosen*.
*Das Event beginnt HEUTE (28.09.2010) um 21:00 Uhr.* (schon vorbei)
Also lasst euch diese einmalige Chance nicht entgehen und schaltet ein.
Mindeszuschauerzahl für die Verlosung liegt bei 100 Zuschauern. Also pusht den Thread, damit auch 100 dabei sind (brauchen einige Leute für das Ingame-Event) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*[Website]: http://www.extolas-live.de.vu/*

Ihr müsst NIRGENDS eure Accountdaten etc. angeben, die Seite ist sauber ^^

*Mfg Extolas (aka. Error2000)*

PS: Kommentare, Fragen, Wünsche etc. könnt ihr gerne im Thread stellen. 

Die Wiederholung vom Ingame-Event könnt ihr euch natürlich auf meiner Website ansehen.
Hier ein Bild vom Ingame-Event zur Verlosung des Beta-Keys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke an alle die mitgemacht haben ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (6. Juli 2010)

Gute Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werde mal rein schauen.


Mir würde diesen Samstag/Sonntag gut passen...da bin ich eh an einem Rechner ohne WoW xD


MFG
Pala


----------



## Chriz7 (6. Juli 2010)

Welche Klasse willst dann spielen? Ich will mal Schamane oder Hexenmeister sehen. Oder Pala Goblin weiß aber gerade nicht ob das geht.


----------



## Error2000 (6. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Welche Klasse willst dann spielen? Ich will mal Schamane oder Hexenmeister sehen. Oder Pala Goblin weiß aber gerade nicht ob das geht.



Da richte ich mich ganz nach den Wünschen der Zuseher, je nach dem welche Klasse die Zuseher sehen wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nizor (6. Juli 2010)

auf xfire laufen am tag mehr als nur 5 cat livestream


----------



## Error2000 (6. Juli 2010)

nizor schrieb:


> auf xfire laufen am tag mehr als nur 5 cat livestream



Aber da sind die meisten auf englisch und ohne Moderation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liberiana (6. Juli 2010)

nizor schrieb:


> auf xfire laufen am tag mehr als nur 5 cat livestream



Ich hab schwarzen Bildschirm bei allen =/


----------



## Error2000 (6. Juli 2010)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Ich hab schwarzen Bildschirm bei allen =/



Versuch n anderen Browser. Lad dir Opera oder Google Chrome und versuchs damit. Ansonsten installiere die mal die neueste Version von Flash.


----------



## Liberiana (6. Juli 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Versuch n anderen Browser. Lad dir Opera oder Google Chrome und versuchs damit. Ansonsten installiere die mal die neueste Version von Flash.



Ah, Internet Explorer hervorgekramt und es ging.... Dankeschön =)


----------



## Derulu (6. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Welche Klasse willst dann spielen? Ich will mal Schamane oder Hexenmeister sehen. Oder Pala Goblin weiß aber gerade nicht ob das geht.



Pala Goblin wird wohl etwas schwer werden, wegen Rassen/Klassenkombi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...also nein diese Kombi gibts nicht.


----------



## dermannderniemalslebte (6. Juli 2010)

AMBOSSAR FTW!!!!!!!


----------



## Mordog22 (6. Juli 2010)

Find das ganz ganz Toll

Vielen Dank das du das für uns machst.

Ich persönliche würde mir Wünschen einen Goblin Schamanen zu Sehen. * Ganz Höflich darum bitten :-) *

Einersetz wegen der vielfalt, Meele, Rangler, Heil ( auch wens im low lvl noch keine Großen Unterschied macht)

Der neue Arcanschlag

Außerdem hat der Goblin Schamane ja wieder eingenen Totem Style, den ich sehr sher gerne Sehen würde.

Hoffe der Stream wird morgen nicht überladen sein, würde es bevorzugen wen ichs "lag-frei" sehen könnte. 

Aber wie auch immer es wird, ich werde zusehen und hoffentlich einen Golbin Schamanen sehen.

Vielen Dank nochmal,
das ist ein Tollse sache

lg Mordog


----------



## Error2000 (6. Juli 2010)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Mir würde diesen Samstag/Sonntag gut passen...



Unsere voraussichtlicher Termin für die wöchentliche Beta-Show ist Samstags zwischen 16:00-18:00 Uhr. Jedoch ist das bei weitem noch nicht sicher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (7. Juli 2010)

Nicht vergessen heute um 18:00 Uh gehts los. Bis dahin wird der Stream (ohne Moderation) auch laufen, da von vielen Leute die Realms down sind und die neue Beta-Invite-Welle auch noch nicht verschickt wurde, und euch dadurch nicht langweilig wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexwu10 (7. Juli 2010)

Wird sicher heute eine *FETTE ** *Sache das Goblin-Startgebiet ;D


----------



## Fensterchef (7. Juli 2010)

Ich schliesse mich der Meinung eines Vorposter's an und wäre ebenfalls für einen Gobo-Schamanen oder sonst halt auch für einen Schurken^^ thx das du so etwas überhaupt für alle nicht Betakey-erhalter tust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab noch ne Frage: Wie heisst der Sound der beim Video auf deiner Beta-live Seite kommt? den finde ich nämlich voll nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suki2000 (7. Juli 2010)

Ich würde gerne nen Goblin Jäger oder Schamane sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber geil das du sowas machst danke^^


----------



## wertzû (7. Juli 2010)

Ach der kleine Extolas, errinerst dich noch an Wertzu? hab dich damals du BK und BW paar mal gezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (7. Juli 2010)

Fensterchef schrieb:


> Ich schliesse mich der Meinung eines Vorposter's an und wäre ebenfalls für einen Gobo-Schamanen oder sonst halt auch für einen Schurken^^ thx das du so etwas überhaupt für alle nicht Betakey-erhalter tust
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Lied heißt Mutinity und ist von 'Hans Zimmer'.


----------



## panic1976 (7. Juli 2010)

"Push"

Lohnt sich !!


----------



## Biberach (7. Juli 2010)

Super guter Stream.
Bin schon seit ca. 2 Stunden drin jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Läuft super, Bild und Ton klasse.
Vorallem erlebt man auch mal paar Cata Bugs (Gilneas ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Gruß Nasedo


----------



## Mäuserich (7. Juli 2010)

Wenn man schon Wünsche für zukünftige Shows äussern darf, hier mal einer von mir:

Die Trolle haben ja ein neues Startgebiet (gibts auch schon sehr gute kommentierte Vids zu), allerdings wüsste ich gerne wie es sich mit den "unüberarbeiteten" alten Rassen verhält.
Ich fände daher ein Vid mit nem Tauren-Pala Lvl 1-6 super!

Und ach ja: Gnome dürften um Gnomeregan rum ja sicherlich auch ein neeues Gebiet haben das ich auch gern mal sehen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexwu10 (7. Juli 2010)

Jo ;D der stream ist geil


----------



## Biberach (7. Juli 2010)

Gerade läuft Vajshir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fensterchef (7. Juli 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Das Lied heißt Mutinity und ist von 'Hans Zimmer'.



thx^^


----------



## Biberach (7. Juli 2010)

Jetzt sind sie gerade Schwarzfelshöhlen...wens interessiert...reinschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Nasedo


----------



## Balaur (7. Juli 2010)

push


----------



## Alákir (7. Juli 2010)

echt geiler streem lohnt sich echt rein zuschauen


----------



## Unkill (7. Juli 2010)

> AMBOSSAR FTW!!!!!!!



Das sehen ich auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balaur (7. Juli 2010)

push


----------



## Alexwu10 (7. Juli 2010)

Push  -> Luzak wenn manche glauben ich pushe nicht sondern verlinke nur  ;D


----------



## Lich Dragon (7. Juli 2010)

Am 2 Boss sind wir zwar immer gewiped aber ich wurd ja auch dauernd gefeart :< Naja am Schluss hatten wir ja ne taktik xD


----------



## Error2000 (7. Juli 2010)

In 10 Minuten gehts los.


----------



## StrangeInside (7. Juli 2010)

gogo der stream wird wieder toll.. eben auch schon ganze zeit geschaut ohne komentar aber dennoch genial und lustig.. in 5min geht er on air, aber der channel hat schon lustige besucher


----------



## MewMewMewtu (7. Juli 2010)

/push

guter Stream! Wär aber selbst gern in der Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StrangeInside (7. Juli 2010)

push


----------



## Azunth (7. Juli 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Unsere voraussichtlicher Termin für die wöchentliche Beta-Show ist Samstags zwischen 16:00-18:00 Uhr. Jedoch ist das bei weitem noch nicht sicher.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wann wird eigentlich die neue welle verschickt?^^


----------



## Bospa (7. Juli 2010)

Klasse Sache, allerdings ist die Goblin Partygästequest nicht so spannend^^


----------



## Vranthor (7. Juli 2010)

Wie heißt die Musik bei dem Trailer im stream am anfang? : O

Unbedingt need!


----------



## StrangeInside (7. Juli 2010)

push


----------



## StrangeInside (7. Juli 2010)

push


----------



## Akanis (7. Juli 2010)

Sehr guter Stream


----------



## Error2000 (7. Juli 2010)

So der Stream ist für heute vorbei, ich hoffe es hat euch gefallen.

Morgen um ca. 12:00 Uhr gehts wieder weiter.

Danke fürs Zusehen.

PS: Die Aufnahme des heutigen Streams läuft derzeit im Auto-Pilot auf meiner Website.


----------



## wertzû (7. Juli 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> Ach der kleine Extolas, errinerst dich noch an Wertzu? hab dich damals du BK und BW paar mal gezogen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexwu10 (7. Juli 2010)

Hachja macht das Spaß mit den Leuten zu schreiben ;D Ausser diese HACKfresse ja manche Leute wissen wenn ich meine den ich immer bannen muss.



PS: Spanien gewinnt wie ich es gesagt habe ^^



MfG *Luzak*


----------



## Pristus (7. Juli 2010)

wieder xfire Mist, gibt bloss Ton und kein Bild :-(

benutzt doch mal LiveStream Seiten die mit den Standard Browsern laufen und nicht nur mit dem Internet Explorer Schrott


----------



## BlizzLord (8. Juli 2010)

Pristus schrieb:


> wieder xfire Mist, gibt bloss Ton und kein Bild :-(
> 
> benutzt doch mal LiveStream Seiten die mit den Standard Browsern laufen und nicht nur mit dem Internet Explorer Schrott



Bei mir funktioniert der Stream auch mit Firefox.


----------



## Error2000 (8. Juli 2010)

Pristus schrieb:


> wieder xfire Mist, gibt bloss Ton und kein Bild :-(
> 
> benutzt doch mal LiveStream Seiten die mit den Standard Browsern laufen und nicht nur mit dem Internet Explorer Schrott



Also bei mir funkts mit dem Internet Explorer und mit dem Firefox einwandfrei. Mit Bild UND Ton.

Liegt vermutlich an deinem FlashPlayer. Update den mal auf die neueste Version. Oder lader dir einen alternativen Browser wie Google Chrome oder Opera.


----------



## serius1607 (8. Juli 2010)

mach mal heute vll Die neuen inis oder berg hyal bloß net vashyr ..


----------



## Alákir (8. Juli 2010)

geiler streem immer weiter so


----------



## Mapple (8. Juli 2010)

Gefällt mir sehr gut wie der Extolas das macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß Rigas


----------



## StrangeInside (8. Juli 2010)

push


----------



## StrangeInside (8. Juli 2010)

guter stream, schaut rein


----------



## Shadowrun91 (8. Juli 2010)

Angenehmer Stream


----------



## Kabooom254 (8. Juli 2010)

Erstmal super das du das machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte fragen ob du vielleicht einen DK hast, und mal bock hast, den Blut Baum zu testen. Vor allem dieses Schild (!) würde das gerne mal life in aktion sehen, da das ja der DK blocken Ersatz sein soll...
Wäre dir seeeehr dankbar !!


----------



## Alákir (8. Juli 2010)

jo blut dk will ich au mal sehen


----------



## StrangeInside (8. Juli 2010)

push


----------



## Kabooom254 (8. Juli 2010)

Ähm ich weiß klingt doof aber was ist mit "push" im zusammenhang mit dem Beitrag gemeint ?
Und wenn ich schon frage was bringt es /report in nem Theard zu schreiben ?...sry noch nicht so lange im Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wertzû (8. Juli 2010)

/report bringt nix, push bringt nur was damit der beitrag nach oben springt.
Fals du melden willst drück auf melden


----------



## serius1607 (8. Juli 2010)

echt cooler typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiter so


----------



## StrangeInside (8. Juli 2010)

push, echt hammer stream, knn mich nur wiederholen^^


----------



## StrangeInside (8. Juli 2010)

nächster live stream morgen 09.07.2010 um 15uhr!

reinschauen lohnt sich!


----------



## Error2000 (8. Juli 2010)

Puh, nach 4 Stunden streaming ists für heute erstmal vorbei.

Danke an alle Zuschauer. Ich hoffe es hat euch genau so viel Spass gemacht wie mir.

Morgen um 15:00 Uhr gehts weiter. Die aktuellen Streamingtermine findet ihr immer auf meiner Website und *exklusiv* im buffed.de-Forum.

Heute Abend um 20:00 Uhr gibts den buffed.de-Livestream. Reinschauen lohnt sich!


----------



## Mapple (8. Juli 2010)

War wieder echt cool danke dafür nochmal Extolas^^
ach und /push


----------



## StrangeInside (8. Juli 2010)

ist zwar nur wiederholung aber wer bissle sehr nettes von beta sehen will ist auch außerhalb der streamzeiten immer auf der richtigen seite bei extolas aka error2000.


----------



## Shizo. (9. Juli 2010)

ich /push hier mal für den Stream um 15 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (9. Juli 2010)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nun weg


----------



## cortez338 (9. Juli 2010)

War gestern echt gut ich bin natürlich auch wieder dabei ^^

viele grüße von KdV =)


----------



## M4Y (9. Juli 2010)

Nice one *thumps up*

sympatischer Landsmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lohnt sich!


----------



## Mapple (9. Juli 2010)

Wer macht mit nen Aufmarsch gegen Hackmett???  ^^
Rigas


----------



## serius1607 (9. Juli 2010)

geiler stream auf jedenfall


----------



## Error2000 (10. Juli 2010)

*Wichtiges Update:*

*[Nächster Sendetermin]: Montag, 12.07.2010 - 12:00 Uhr**

Ich hoffe ihr seid dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Lich Dragon (11. Juli 2010)

Ja ich bin wie immer dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg xtk


----------



## Ehnoah (11. Juli 2010)

Dann rocken wir ein parr Inis (:


----------



## Mapple (11. Juli 2010)

Freu mich auch schon wieder drauf ^^
Rigâs


----------



## Firestream175 (11. Juli 2010)

Werde auf jedenfall mal reinschauen hab da ein zwei sachen die mich doch mal interessieren^^


----------



## Error2000 (12. Juli 2010)

In 30 Minuten gehts los. Ich hoffe ihr seid dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rooni (12. Juli 2010)

Bin dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tbcmastertobe (12. Juli 2010)

20 minuten


----------



## rod2k8 (12. Juli 2010)

18 min noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gleich neben der arbeit mit rein schau ^^


----------



## BobaBasti (12. Juli 2010)

na dann wollen wir mal reinschauen!... eig wollt ich meinen mage leveln aba cata is natürlich besser^^
/push


----------



## Tbcmastertobe (12. Juli 2010)

3 minuten


----------



## Mapple (12. Juli 2010)

/push


----------



## Mapple (12. Juli 2010)

Miau


----------



## M4Y (12. Juli 2010)

Push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bingbongbing (12. Juli 2010)

/push


----------



## Karass (12. Juli 2010)

/push 
echt nice stream lohnt sich


----------



## Biberach (12. Juli 2010)

Gerade Live 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..
Golbin Schamane Level 10+
Stream super wie immer^^.

Lg Nasedo


----------



## Dramidoc (12. Juli 2010)

Moin, gibt es was Neues?


----------



## Shiresa (12. Juli 2010)

super stream! /push


----------



## MagicMastr (12. Juli 2010)

cool, finds echt gut das leute wie du den anderen auch mal einen kleinen einblick geben.

danke dafür und 

/puuuuuush =P


----------



## Dramidoc (12. Juli 2010)

sodala


----------



## Karass (12. Juli 2010)

/push


----------



## MagicMastr (12. Juli 2010)

net ausm ticker raus...


noch ein kleiner /push


is echt nice der stream


----------



## Sel_mak (12. Juli 2010)

/Puuuuuuuuuussssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Wirklich Empfehlenswerter Stream


----------



## bloodstained (12. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub, ich werd auch mal vorbei schaun!


----------



## Crush351 (12. Juli 2010)

Guter Stream.
/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (12. Juli 2010)

Geiler Stream grad läuft das Goblin Startgebiet. wer sich dafür interessiert sollte mal vorbeischauen


----------



## Biberach (12. Juli 2010)

Stream läuft immer noch...
Super gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Nasedo


----------



## Borgii (12. Juli 2010)

sehr nice
/push


----------



## ZerocxVII (12. Juli 2010)

/push


----------



## Eragonas (12. Juli 2010)

Echt Klasse der livestream !

Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall mal anzuschauen . Weiter so und nochmals THX !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sumeira (12. Juli 2010)

Also die Idee finde ich an sich gut. Stellt sich mir aber die Frage wer an einem Montag Mittag Zeit hat ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tbcmastertobe (12. Juli 2010)

wieder einmal ein netter lagfreier stream!


----------



## Chrisjee (12. Juli 2010)

/push


----------



## Feltor (12. Juli 2010)

Aufjedenfall:...

/push


----------



## BlizzLord (13. Juli 2010)

Kleiner /Push für den super Livestream.


----------



## Dâmokles1990 (14. Juli 2010)

Wann is denn der nächste Live-Stream? Hab da iwie noch nichts von gehört.


----------



## Lich Dragon (14. Juli 2010)

Wir haben wieder was zu Zeigen Extolas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Neuer Content ist ja da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (14. Juli 2010)

*UPDATE:*
*
[Nächster Sendetermin]: Donnerstag, 15.07.2010 - 12:00 Uhr
[Thema]: Deepholm (Levelgebiet 82-83)*


----------



## dudubaum (14. Juli 2010)

jo lohnt sich echt fand auch die live raid gut wan machst ma wieder welche extolas?


----------



## Error2000 (14. Juli 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> jo lohnt sich echt fand auch die live raid gut wan machst ma wieder welche extolas?



Liveraids wirds keine mehr geben, denn das müsste ich erst mit meiner neuen Raidleitung klären.
Außerdem laggt mein PC beim Streamen teilweise, und das ist im Raid nicht hinnehmbar.


----------



## improwars (14. Juli 2010)

huhu,

danke, tolle Sache...werde mal reinschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (14. Juli 2010)

Exo wenn mein Key heute kommt bist du da in der Beta on? Um ev. was gemeinsam zu machen?


----------



## Error2000 (14. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Exo wenn mein Key heute kommt bist du da in der Beta on? Um ev. was gemeinsam zu machen?



Heute Nachmittag muss ich im Haus was machen, aber abends bin ich wieder online.

PS: Meine neue Soundkarte ist heute angekommmen, d.h. ab morgen gibts den Stream mit Teamspeak und Co-Moderator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (14. Juli 2010)

<- bin leider immer erst 16:30 daheim daher ist 12:00 für mich ne doofe Zeit ^^

aber wenn du mal abends Streamst bin ich gern dabei <3

sofern der Key heute noch kommt... warte ja noch auf die 2. welle


----------



## Dâmokles1990 (14. Juli 2010)

Wird dann morgen ein Key verlost, sofern er freigeschaltet wird?^^


----------



## BlizzLord (14. Juli 2010)

Ich pushe mal unauffälig.

Top Stream.
Wär es eigent möglich bei der On-Demand Funktion die Aufnahme in Teilabschnitte einzuteilen?
Also:

00:00 - 21:30Minute Worgen Startgebiet 21:30 - 44:00 Minute Questen

Wär natürlich nur ein "nice to have" feature 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cabcola2 (14. Juli 2010)

hey hab mitbekommen das du schon 2 beta acocunts hast wenn du mir 1 verleihen würdest wär das sau porno ich mach dann auch gerne livestreams den ganzen tag etc. wenn du willst melde dich einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich schau mir dein stream ganze zeit an meine icq nummer is 246901253


----------



## Lich Dragon (14. Juli 2010)

Immer diese betteln von Accs :< Mein Xtk wär schon 83 wären die Server nich so kacke am laufen..


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Juli 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Heute Nachmittag muss ich im Haus was machen, aber abends bin ich wieder online.
> 
> PS: Meine neue Soundkarte ist heute angekommmen, d.h. ab morgen gibts den Stream mit Teamspeak und Co-Moderator
> 
> ...



lässt mich morgen fragen vorlesen? sonst bin ich so Niedergeschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lich Dragon (14. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> lässt mich morgen fragen vorlesen? sonst bin ich so Niedergeschlagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich werd aufjedenfall mit kommentieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Juli 2010)

Lich schrieb:


> Ich werd aufjedenfall mit kommentieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


:/ Bist ja sicher auch in der beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (14. Juli 2010)

*So, folgendes UPDATE:*

*[Nächster Sendetermin]: Donnerstag, 15.07.2010 - 12:00 Uhr UND 19:00 Uhr**

Morgen wird der Stream auf 2 Teile aufgeteilt, da es sehr viele Leute gibt die um 12:00 Uhr keine Zeit haben.

d.h. um 12:00 Uhr wird ca. 1-2 Stunden gestreamt und um 19:00 Uhr wird dann je nach Lust und Laune gestreamt (2 Stunden min.)

Ich denke damit haben wir eine gute Lösung für alle gefunden, und jeder kann dadurch mal reinschauen.

@BladeDragon&Denui: Freue mich auf eure Co-Moderation, einfach in ICQ/Xfire melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Juli 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> *So, folgendes UPDATE:*
> 
> *[Nächster Sendetermin]: Donnerstag, 15.07.2010 - 12:00 Uhr UND 19:00 Uhr**
> 
> ...






KK hat dein Acc jetzt eigentlich nen INV ? ^^


----------



## Lich Dragon (14. Juli 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> *
> 
> @BladeDragon&Denui: Freue mich auf eure Co-Moderation, einfach in ICQ/Xfire melden
> 
> ...



Wie heißt du nochmal in Icq..Hab da soviele drinne :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Juli 2010)

hm xFire Is still on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 But Exto is not on :>


----------



## Thoor (14. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> hm xFire Is still on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*[Nächster Sendetermin]: Donnerstag, 15.07.2010 - 12:00 Uhr UND 19:00 Uhr**


Fail....
*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> *[Nächster Sendetermin]: Donnerstag, 15.07.2010 - 12:00 Uhr UND 19:00 Uhr**
> 
> 
> Fail....
> *





Nix fail er kann doch trotzdem xfire on sein ....


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Juli 2010)

Yuhu one klick two posts


----------



## Error2000 (14. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> *[Nächster Sendetermin]: Donnerstag, 15.07.2010 - 12:00 Uhr UND 19:00 Uhr**
> 
> 
> Fail....
> *



Xfire ist ein Messenger wie ICQ etc. also kann ich auch online sein ohne zu streamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexwu10 (14. Juli 2010)

Wird sicher wieder ein geiler Stream 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





grüße Luzak ;D


----------



## Error2000 (15. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> KK hat dein Acc jetzt eigentlich nen INV ? ^^



Ja, hab jetzt mittlerweile mit 2 Accounts Beta-Zugang.
Den 2ten hab ich aber bereits an Luzak weitergegeben.

PS: In einer Stunde gehts los. Seid also dabei ^^


----------



## serius1607 (15. Juli 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Ja, hab jetzt mittlerweile mit 2 Accounts Beta-Zugang.
> Den 2ten hab ich aber bereits an Luzak weitergegeben.
> 
> PS: In einer Stunde gehts los. Seid also dabei ^^



ich bin wieder dabei xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Juli 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Ja, hab jetzt mittlerweile mit 2 Accounts Beta-Zugang.
> Den 2ten hab ich aber bereits an Luzak weitergegeben.
> 
> PS: In einer Stunde gehts los. Seid also dabei ^^



? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zu luzak :/


----------



## serius1607 (15. Juli 2010)

der stream is geil er beantwortet alle eure fragen schaut ruihg mal rein!


----------



## ZerocxVII (15. Juli 2010)

/push show beginnt gleich


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Juli 2010)

Gleich gehts Los Mit Co Mod Von mir Und deniu Also seid Gespannt


----------



## Parguri (15. Juli 2010)

push


----------



## Biberach (15. Juli 2010)

Stream geht wieder los...diesmal Deepholm^^. Heute sogar mit mehreren die Kommentieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gogo


----------



## Ziceeth (15. Juli 2010)

Nice, schaue auch mal rein.


----------



## knochenhand (15. Juli 2010)

/push


----------



## ZerocxVII (15. Juli 2010)

/push


----------



## wronny (15. Juli 2010)

/push

Nette Idee


----------



## Krimson (15. Juli 2010)

echt geiler beta stream schaut mal vorbei

http://www.extolas-live.de.vu/


----------



## Blackseven (15. Juli 2010)

push


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Juli 2010)

Hm Die neuen talentbäume sehen Irgendwie Komisch aus Und naja was soll ich zu sagen ich find die jetzt Noch ziemlich doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## genenesis12 (15. Juli 2010)

Werd Ich mir mal Ansehen


----------



## Nexxen (15. Juli 2010)

/push


----------



## Krimson (15. Juli 2010)

also der malestrome sah echt geil aus ihr müsst umbedingt vorbei schauen
http://www.extolas-live.de.vu/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Juli 2010)

hm der stream is echt Gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schaut doch mal mit rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (15. Juli 2010)

Geiler Stream
/push


----------



## ink0gnito (15. Juli 2010)

/hoch damit


----------



## Alexwu10 (15. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das merke ich mir!! ;D


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Juli 2010)

Alexwu10 schrieb:


> Das merke ich mir!! ;D



xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (15. Juli 2010)

So, der erste Teil des heutigen Streams ist nun vorbei und kann unter "ON-DEMAND" angesehen werden.

Der 2te Teil startet dann heute um 19:00 Uhr.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Juli 2010)

*CA 20 MIN BIS ZUM 2ten TEIL DES HEUTIGEN STREAMS *


----------



## Thoor (15. Juli 2010)

/push weil es mir befohlen wurde!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Juli 2010)

*So Noch 5 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und YAY Es Wird Sehr Wahrscheinlich die neue Instanz Gezeigt *


----------



## Makamos (15. Juli 2010)

ich kann euch den stream nur empfehlen er ist echt super ein großes danke an Extolas


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Juli 2010)

Stream Läuft INI wird sicher Gleich gemacht wen eine grp Gefunden wird


----------



## Thoor (15. Juli 2010)

Extolas pwned by Ragnaros 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicMastr (15. Juli 2010)

gleich kommt livestream aus dem stone core, der ini in deepholme !! los los anschauen =P


----------



## Crackmack (15. Juli 2010)

LOS JETZT stream anschaun!


----------



## Chrisjee (15. Juli 2010)

Extreme Spoiler Gefahr bei der Ini


Spoiler



Cenarius, Runentotem und Malfurion vs. Ragnaros


----------



## Eule3001 (15. Juli 2010)

Sterben ist angesagt in diesem Stream!^^


----------



## Thoor (15. Juli 2010)

Die DCs nerven ein wenig...


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (15. Juli 2010)

geiler Stream nacher wird warscheinlich noch die neue ini gezeigt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holoas (15. Juli 2010)

Jetzt gibts Hyjal zu sehen !


----------



## Detela (15. Juli 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Da richte ich mich ganz nach den Wünschen der Zuseher, je nach dem welche Klasse die Zuseher sehen wollen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bitte schamane!!!
Will die neuen fähigkeiten unbedingt sehn!!
Pls schami! =D


----------



## Chrisjee (15. Juli 2010)

Leider grade oft Server down aber interessanter Stream 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ...SKIP... (15. Juli 2010)

hier link zum stream: http://www.livestream.com/xfire_extolas?utm_source=oldplayer&utm_medium=ui-play&utm_campaign=click-bait&utm_content=xfire_extolas
HF


----------



## Fladdi (15. Juli 2010)

/push


----------



## Turican (15. Juli 2010)

schlechter Stream und dazu noch Kleinkinder im Chat.


----------



## Yosef (15. Juli 2010)

gay musik, fix des mal, nap


----------



## Detela (15. Juli 2010)

push push push =D


----------



## serius1607 (15. Juli 2010)

ganz cooler stream nur 1- punkt spam im chat!


----------



## Holoas (15. Juli 2010)

Jo jetzt gibts den Steinernden Kern oder so !!! Erste Live Inze Wuhuu !!


----------



## Detela (15. Juli 2010)

Yosef schrieb:


> gay musik, fix des mal, nap



das war gute musik ja, techo, rap etc. sowas ist gay und geschmackslos


----------



## MagicMastr (15. Juli 2010)

1. boss down, endlich mal kein free loot


----------



## Yosef (15. Juli 2010)

Detela schrieb:


> das war gute musik ja, techo, rap etc. sowas ist gay und geschmackslos



l2p


----------



## !muhman! (15. Juli 2010)

menno hab den boss verpasst als ich gegessen hab ;(


----------



## !muhman! (15. Juli 2010)

/push


----------



## Howjin15 (15. Juli 2010)

PUUUUUUUUSH!


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (15. Juli 2010)

/push :-)


----------



## Onico (15. Juli 2010)

Super Stream, echt!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Juli 2010)

Momentan Immer noch In der Neuen INI Am Rum versuchen Sehr Geil die Ini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicMastr (15. Juli 2010)

schaut echt nice aus, echt knaggig


----------



## Mirano (15. Juli 2010)

geile qualli :3


----------



## Makamos (15. Juli 2010)

Nochmals ein großes lob an Extolas und frohes wipen


----------



## Lesemann (15. Juli 2010)

go leute /push!


----------



## negu (15. Juli 2010)

/push^^

lg


----------



## dmix (15. Juli 2010)

Guckt Extolas live beim wipen zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (15. Juli 2010)

Die WotLK Bosse waren auch noch knackig als niemand wusste, was sie machen...


----------



## MagicMastr (15. Juli 2010)

gogo, dafür das sich der die mühe mitm stream macht, sollen aber mindestens 300 leute zugucken, gogo =P


----------



## Tamarillo148 (15. Juli 2010)

Wow ein echt geiler live steam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Intressant, lustig , nett

macht immer spaß zuzugucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schaut mal rein lohnt sich echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/push


----------



## Cybertek (15. Juli 2010)

/push 
in Farbe und BUNT


----------



## !muhman! (15. Juli 2010)

gogo ihr schafft 5 bosse xD


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (15. Juli 2010)

Go Go Go ab auf die 300 Member 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palmi2005 (15. Juli 2010)

PUSH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BastiMM94 (15. Juli 2010)

fast 300 zuschauer!!! gogogo schaut mal vorbei lohnt sich wirklich^^

neue ini schaut recht nice aus und 2. boss is bereits down =)


/push


----------



## Disasterpiece (15. Juli 2010)

/Push! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eox (15. Juli 2010)

/pushdingsdadumsta


----------



## Searl (15. Juli 2010)

ein live stream den man gesehen haben muss
wir schaffen die 300 
die ini ist gut


----------



## Howjin15 (15. Juli 2010)

Push it to the Top, 'caus the stream is top!


----------



## MagicMastr (15. Juli 2010)

300 zuschauer. GZ undso =P


----------



## Cybertek (15. Juli 2010)

weiter mehr leute


----------



## Traklar (15. Juli 2010)

/Push die Wand

Super Livestream, wenn auch etwas laggy


----------



## Lari (15. Juli 2010)

Der Stream muss ja echt toll sein, wenn ihr nichts besseres zu tun habt als hier zu spammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (15. Juli 2010)

Push it To the Top! The Stream is soooo TOP! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicMastr (15. Juli 2010)

brauchen immer noch zuschauer ... 

und wer für einen duden in der collectors edition von cataclysm ist... 

der sagt das mal hier:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=14129944278&postId=140209256523&sid=3#0


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (15. Juli 2010)

Grad zocken die das neue BG



Detela schrieb:


> das war gute musik ja, techo, rap etc. sowas ist gay und geschmackslos


u FAIL


----------



## Error2000 (15. Juli 2010)

So, nach insgesamt ~6h streaming, ist für heute erstmal Schluss.

Danke fürs Zusehen, hoffe es hat euch gefallen.

Die Wiederholung von heute könnt ihr euch auf meiner Website unter "ON-DEMAND" ansehen.

*UPDATE:*
*[Nächster Sendetermin]: Sonntag, 18.07.2010 - 18:00 Uhr**
[Thema]: Worgen-Startgebiet u.a.*

Bis am Sonntag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Extolas aka Error2000

EDIT: Neuer Zuschauerrekord heute: *310*


----------



## Alexwu10 (15. Juli 2010)

Stream war wieder mal Top ^^

Die Gz Welle war unötig ;DDDD



mfg Luzak ;D


----------



## Nexxen (17. Juli 2010)

Uhh morgen isses soweit.
Kannst du außer dem Worgenstartgebiet nochmal en paar neue Zonen zeigen?^^


----------



## Yosef (17. Juli 2010)

Warum wollt ihr so viele Zuschauer? Ist wohl Werbung auf der Seite?


----------



## Nexxen (17. Juli 2010)

Yosef schrieb:


> Warum wollt ihr so viele Zuschauer? Ist wohl Werbung auf der Seite?



Nö, geht einfach nur darum das der Stream und die Moderation Top is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EPoker (17. Juli 2010)

Hat Blade schon seinen "Kay"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und zeigst am Ende wieder ein Gebiet? 
Bis Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (17. Juli 2010)

wäre toll wenn buffed mal so regelmäßig streamen würde..muss ja nicht immer so stark vorbereitet sein. hier der stream ist auch immer "spontan" und trotzdem super


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Juli 2010)

EPoker schrieb:


> Hat Blade schon seinen "Kay"?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nope ich habe noch keinen key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EPoker (17. Juli 2010)

Ich bin übrigens der, der auch auf Destro zockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Juli 2010)

IN KNAPP 24 STUNDEN gehts Wieder Los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexxen (18. Juli 2010)

In 4h und 19 Minuten gehts los.
Also Leute sucht euch was essen zusammen. (Popcorn und Cola z.B.)
Und schaut zu^^


----------



## Hadez6666 (18. Juli 2010)

ich seh da beim Stream nur ein schwarzes Bild und daneben den chat den sound höre ich was kann ich tun?


P.s. beim abspielen alter Streams seh ich auch nur schwarz


----------



## Nexxen (18. Juli 2010)

Liegt daran das der Stream erst ab 18:00 wieder läuft^^

Kannst dir ja solange Videos angucken z.B. von Tiefenheim.
Die anderen Funktionieren bei mir nicht. Keine Ahnung ob das nur bei mir so ist oder auch bei euch ^^

EDIT: Okay dann bin ihc nicht der einzige aber eigentlich müssten die Tiefenheim Vids laufen, zumindest tun sie das bei mir, aber der Rest granix..


----------



## Hadez6666 (18. Juli 2010)

das Problem hatte ich auch als der Stream Life war nur das ich dort ein paar sek ein Bild hatte und dann war alles schwarz

P.s. jo Tiefenheim vid funst jedenfalls das erste das Zweite schau ich mir danach an


----------



## Pristus (18. Juli 2010)

Hadez6666 schrieb:


> das Problem hatte ich auch als der Stream Life war nur das ich dort ein paar sek ein Bild hatte und dann war alles schwarz
> 
> P.s. jo Tiefenheim vid funst jedenfalls das erste das Zweite schau ich mir danach an



Das kommt weil xfire nicht alle Standard Browser unterstützt. Wahrscheinlich nutzt es wieder irgend einen Murks aus dem Internet Explorer.


----------



## Error2000 (18. Juli 2010)

Hadez6666 schrieb:


> das Problem hatte ich auch als der Stream Life war nur das ich dort ein paar sek ein Bild hatte und dann war alles schwarz
> 
> P.s. jo Tiefenheim vid funst jedenfalls das erste das Zweite schau ich mir danach an



Kopiert von vanion.eu:


> Zum Thema des schwarzen Bildschirms schrieb bei Facebook nebenbei jemand: am neuen flash player 10.1 --> deinstallieren (problem ist wohl bekannt aber nichts wird gemacht !
> Installiere dir Adobe Flash Player 10.0.45.2 !
> Bei mir hat es am Wochenende gefunzt.


----------



## Alexwu10 (18. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> nope ich habe noch keinen key
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





jaja blade mit dein kay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hadez6666 (18. Juli 2010)

tja da ich kein 10.0.45.2 finde fällt für mich der Stream leider aus so eine scheiße 100 LInks zu 10.0.45.2 und alle führen sie zu der 10.1 falls einer einen verlässlichen Lnk zu der 45er Version hat pls Posten ansonsten viel spaß euch beim Stream schauen


----------



## Error2000 (18. Juli 2010)

Hadez6666 schrieb:


> tja da ich kein 10.0.45.2 finde fällt für mich der Stream leider aus so eine scheiße 100 LInks zu 10.0.45.2 und alle führen sie zu der 10.1 falls einer einen verlässlichen Lnk zu der 45er Version hat pls Posten ansonsten viel spaß euch beim Stream schauen



Hier der Download für die Version 10.0.45.2


Quelle: http://www.oldapps.com/flash_player.php?old_flash_player=18


----------



## Toxxical (18. Juli 2010)

Ich hab nichts gemacht und wurde von dem Blade gebannt. Was soll die grundlose Bannerei?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ich hab nichts gemacht und wurde von dem Blade gebannt. Was soll die grundlose Bannerei? Das ist kein Spielzeug kiddys!


5 Minuten bann wegen Schöner Provokation


----------



## Lich Dragon (18. Juli 2010)

Ich banne eben leute die hier meinen Jeden beleidigen zu können oder zu provozieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mfg Xtk


----------



## Chrisjee (18. Juli 2010)

In 8 Minuten gehts los.
Heute gehts unter anderen ums Worgen Startgebiet...


----------



## Thoor (18. Juli 2010)

Ganz ehrlich Extolas: deine 2 Moderatoren sind nicht sehr schlau gewählt... Ich hab ja nichts gegen die beiden aber in Sachen Kompetenz und Reife hinken sie böse hinten nach.... und viel von ihnen bermerkten tut man auch nicht (Ausser Chat gespame, ab und zu chat löschen und wie wild im zeuch herumbannen...)


----------



## Toxxical (18. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> 5 Minuten bann wegen Schöner Provokation




Ich hab gar nichts Proviziert, hab nur etwas nettes geschrieben und wurde wegen Schleimerei gebannt, das nennst du Provokation?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ich hab gar nichts Proviziert, hab nur etwas nettes geschrieben und wurde wegen Schleimerei gebannt, das nennst du Provokation?



is doch nurn 5 Mins bann weil grade In mass Provoziert wird


----------



## Hadez6666 (18. Juli 2010)

danke für die Links die alten vids funsen jetzt mal sehen obs mit dem Stream auch Klappt


----------



## Bobby Ross (18. Juli 2010)

[...]


----------



## Crush351 (18. Juli 2010)

/push


----------



## Aeiouz (18. Juli 2010)

Hei cooler livestream exto 

bei mir geht das von deiner seite nicht poste ma direkt den link deines livestreams.

Link: http://www.livestream.com/xfire_extolas?utm_source=oldplayer&utm_medium=ui-play&utm_campaign=click-bait&utm_content=xfire_extolas


----------



## Wowler12345 (18. Juli 2010)

Ich finde euren Livestream echt nicht gut. Ihr kommentiert nichts, ihr sagt nicht was ihr gerade macht. Ich frage mich dann immer, welche Quest machen sie denn gerade? Ihr erzählt überhaupt nichts über das Game. Ich habe nur verstanden, ich brauche noch das Buch und ich die Katze. Da frage ich mich einfach nur. HÄÄÄ??

Einfach mehr kommentieren, das wäre ein ganz großer Wunsch.


----------



## Asmodain (18. Juli 2010)

Kann mich dm Vorposter nur anschließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Connector321 (18. Juli 2010)

Jo so ist es echt ein blöder (mehr sag ich lieber nicht) Livestream!

Der tolle Mod ist auch ein gant toller. -.- Der bannt einfach ohne Grund.

Was ich noch hinzufügen will, ihr geht überhaupt nicht auf die Wünsche der Zuschauer ein, alle wollten keinen Hunter und was ist? Ich will aber Hunter spielen.


----------



## Wowler12345 (18. Juli 2010)

Noch was! Ihr solltet aufhören über solche dumme Witze zu lachen, das kommt echt kindisch rüber.


----------



## Crush351 (18. Juli 2010)

/push

OMG! Noch ein post bis 300!! xDD


----------



## Cold Play (18. Juli 2010)

moar leute nu kriegt euch mal wieder ein. die herren machen das freiwillig und für euch. wem´s nicht gefällt der sollte einfach das fenster schliessen.

ich finds gut das sich die jungs diese mühe machen. und wenn ihr meint es sei zu ruhig dann stellt doch einfach fragen. und wenn leute im chat gebannt werden wird das einen grund haben (hab selber schon beispiele gesehen und würde nicht anders handeln)

mfg

Cold


----------



## Kanone998 (18. Juli 2010)

Also ich find den Stream eigentlich ganz gut,

außer dass ich gebannt wurde, weill ich gesagt habe dass meine Achseln nach Kot mit Senf riechen.

Bitte entbannt mich !

ps: Ich war Contador


----------



## Error2000 (18. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Noch was! Ihr solltet aufhören über solche dumme Witze zu lachen, das kommt echt kindisch rüber.



Ja das werden wir später noch intern besprechen. Bin mit dem heutigen Ergebnis auch kaum zufrieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (18. Juli 2010)

Cold schrieb:


> moar leute nu kriegt euch mal wieder ein. die herren machen das freiwillig und für euch. wem´s nicht gefällt der sollte einfach das fenster schliessen.
> 
> ich finds gut das sich die jungs diese mühe machen. und wenn ihr meint es sei zu ruhig dann stellt doch einfach fragen. und wenn leute im chat gebannt werden wird das einen grund haben (hab selber schon beispiele gesehen und würde nicht anders handeln)
> 
> ...



Aha, ich lese gerade den Chat. ^^ Naja ich werde ziemlich geflamet von so einem Kiddy.

Wayne

BTT: Naja auch wenn es umsonst ist, ich finde es ist nicht zu viel verlangt. Zu kommentieren und zu erklären, das ist der Sinn eines Streams.


----------



## Lich Dragon (18. Juli 2010)

Das ist schon lustig. Erst den Chatt voll Spammen und dan wollen das fragen beantwortet werden. Aber WIE soll das gehen wen man vollgespammt wird das man die Fragen übersehen werden?


----------



## Wowler12345 (18. Juli 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Ja das werden wir später noch intern besprechen. Bin mit dem heutigen Ergebnis auch kaum zufrieden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja ich finde es gut, dass ihr Kritik fähig seid. Man kann sich immer verbessern. Ihr solltet meinen Post nicht als Kiddyflame sehen, sondern als kleinen Anreiz.^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (18. Juli 2010)

Lich schrieb:


> Das ist schon lustig. Erst den Chatt voll Spammen und dan wollen das fragen beantwortet werden. Aber WIE soll das gehen wen man vollgespammt wird das man die Fragen übersehen werden?



Frag das nicht uns, sondern dieses Kiddy was gespammt hat.


----------



## Cold Play (18. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Aha, ich lese gerade den Chat. ^^ Naja ich werde ziemlich geflamet von so einem Kiddy.
> 
> Wayne
> 
> BTT: Naja auch wenn es umsonst ist, ich finde es ist nicht zu viel verlangt. Zu kommentieren und zu erklären, das ist der Sinn eines Streams.



hmm ka auf welcher seite du bist aber dort wo ich bin ist es eigendlich relativ ruhig (http://www.livestream.com/xfire_extolas?utm_source=oldplayer&utm_medium=ui-play&utm_campaign=click-bait&utm_content=xfire_extolas)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Juli 2010)

alle bans Die Verteilt Wurden sind Von Mindestens 2 Moderatoren Abgesprochen worden Fertig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (18. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> alle bans Die Verteilt Wurden sind Von Mindestens 2 Moderatoren Abgesprochen worden Fertig aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, das kann ich verstehen. Du hättest ruhig dieses Spammer Kiddy was mich geflamet hat bannen können, denn der hat geflamet und gespammt. Egal, oder hast du ihn gebannt?


----------



## Crush351 (18. Juli 2010)

/push

300ster Post! xD


----------



## Thendress (18. Juli 2010)

joa auch ein /push von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach klasse... da wird mal geholfen usw... wer sich noch nicht so richtig mitn beta auskennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (18. Juli 2010)

Also Leute, danke fürs Zusehen. Auch wenn der heutige Stream, meiner Meinung nach, nicht besonders gelungen war.

Beim nächsten Mal machen wirs wieder besser, versprochen.

Bis dann,
Euer Exto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Codered95 (18. Juli 2010)

ihr könnt das auch mal mit witzen machen dann ist das nicht so angespannt
finde das gut was ihr macht jungs 
macht weiter


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (18. Juli 2010)

Also Idee ganz ok aber... Etwas mehr erzählen was ihr den da grade so macht und nicht einfach nur von einer Quest zur andern laufen.
Das mit den Sin losen gelach habt ihr ja selbst erkannt will ich auch dan nicht weiter drauf ein gehn.
Das sich meinche beschwert haben das ihr auf Fragen nicht eingegangen seid ist finde ich nicht gerechtfertig. Die Sin volllen Fragen habt ihr größtenteils beantwortet. Waren ja hauptsächlich Fragen im Chat die man auhc nicht beantworten musste.
Etwas mehr Diziplin in eigenen Rängern und das wird schon.

d[-.-]b


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Juli 2010)

Also ich hoffe der stream war doch Noch einigermaßen Gut Trotz dem Fehler den Luzak und Ich Begangen haben *an alle Tut uns auch ehrlich Gesagt Richtig Leid *


----------



## Ferisa (18. Juli 2010)

Ich wäre für Streamabbruch bzw. keine weiteren Ausstrahlungen, da die "Moderatoren" Luzak und BladeDragonGX durch ihr mehr als kindliches Verhalten den Stream versauen.

Es werden Leute gebannt, weil sie ihre Kritik äussern (Chatname: LadyGaga (Kein Originalwortlaut, aber so viel dass sie den Stream verlässt weil es durch oben genannte Personen mehr und mehr zum Kindergarten wird).

Die meisten Leute im Chat sind unter aller Sau und beschweren sich weil sie durch ihre eigenen unqualifizierten Aussagen (Achseln riechen nach Kot mit Senf) gebannt werden.


Es war zwar eine nette Idee diesen Stream noch einmal für die Cataclysm Beta zu verwenden, aber unter diesen Umständen ist es einfach sinnfrei.


Sollte der Stream doch weiter gehen dann habe ich ein paar "Tipps" an Extolas selbst: 

Luzak und BladeDragonGX als Moderatoren „entlassen"
Stream mit Deniu zusammen ausstrahlen, da er meiner Meinung nach vernünftig ist und weiss was sich gehört
wenn technisch möglich den Chat so abändern dass man sich vorher registrieren muss, bzw. es nur möglich ist Fragen zu stellen
wenn nicht technisch möglich den Chat abschalten und sich ein Konzept ausarbeiten, das einem beim Moderieren hilft.

Mehr fällt mir zu diesem Stream heute nicht ein, ich hoffe sollte es weiter gehen, dass sich das Niveau wieder verbessert.


----------



## Alexwu10 (18. Juli 2010)

Jo sry weil ich den Stream ruiniert hab    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ich bin sowieso weg hab kB mehr auf beta 



mfg Luzak


----------



## Kontrax (18. Juli 2010)

Ferisa schrieb:


> Ich wäre für Streamabbruch bzw. keine weiteren Ausstrahlungen, da die "Moderatoren" Luzak und BladeDragonGX durch ihr mehr als kindliches Verhalten den Stream versauen.
> 
> Es werden Leute gebannt, weil sie ihre Kritik äussern (Chatname: LadyGaga (Kein Originalwortlaut, aber so viel dass sie den Stream verlässt weil es durch oben genannte Personen mehr und mehr zum Kindergarten wird).
> 
> ...



seh ich auch so


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Juli 2010)

Ladygaga Bei Beleidigung Wird Durch Gegriffen und wie gesagt es haben sich 2 Moderatoren abgesprochen 




auserdem hatte ich einen lach Flash Und wen man einmal einen lachflash hat Is der nicht Leicht wieder Aufzuhalten dafür kann ich doch nichts :/


----------



## Lich Dragon (18. Juli 2010)

Ja ich und Extolas evlt auch Blade weiß nicht wie er will, werden es professioneller anstellen das soetwas nicht mehr vorkommen wird. Ich konnte heute leider nicht mit reden da es ziemlich wehtut wen ich was sage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Mfg Deniu aka Xtk


----------



## Wowler12345 (18. Juli 2010)

Ferisa schrieb:


> Ich wäre für Streamabbruch bzw. keine weiteren Ausstrahlungen, da die "Moderatoren" Luzak und BladeDragonGX durch ihr mehr als kindliches Verhalten den Stream versauen.
> 
> Es werden Leute gebannt, weil sie ihre Kritik äussern (Chatname: LadyGaga (Kein Originalwortlaut, aber so viel dass sie den Stream verlässt weil es durch oben genannte Personen mehr und mehr zum Kindergarten wird).
> 
> ...



Das wären auch meine Punkte:

Außer noch ein bisschen mehr kommentieren und dann ist es schon fast perfekt.

Das nächste mal nimm ein paar mehr fähige Kommentatoren, ich hätte auch Spaß daran, habe aber leider keinen Inv.

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Alexwu10 (18. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ladygaga Bei Beleidigung Wird Durch Gegriffen und wie gesagt es haben sich 2 Moderatoren abgesprochen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei mir is es eh sowieso zu spät ^^  ich wollte es aufhalten ging leider nicht


----------



## Wowler12345 (18. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ladygaga Bei Beleidigung Wird Durch Gegriffen und wie gesagt es haben sich 2 Moderatoren abgesprochen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stumm schalten oder es gar nicht erst zu einem Lachflash kommen lassen.

Edith: Gut, dass ihr euch bei uns entschuldigt habt, aber vorallem müsst ihr euch bei Extolas entschuldigen, denn er ist das wahre Opfer eurer kleinen "Witze". -.-


----------



## Nuhramon (18. Juli 2010)

Ferisa schrieb:


> Ich wäre für Streamabbruch bzw. keine weiteren Ausstrahlungen, da die "Moderatoren" Luzak und BladeDragonGX durch ihr mehr als kindliches Verhalten den Stream versauen.
> 
> Es werden Leute gebannt, weil sie ihre Kritik äussern (Chatname: LadyGaga (Kein Originalwortlaut, aber so viel dass sie den Stream verlässt weil es durch oben genannte Personen mehr und mehr zum Kindergarten wird).
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Juli 2010)

Unfd an alle hater Ihr Braucht den stream ja Nicht schauen er ist Frei Anwählbar Also entweder Ihr schaut es euch an oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich habs eingesehen das ich kacke gemacht habe habe mich schon 20 mal entschuldigt


----------



## Wowler12345 (18. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Unfd an alle hater Ihr Braucht den stream ja Nicht schauen er ist Frei Anwählbar Also entweder Ihr schaut es euch an oder nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es liegt nicht an dem Stream sondern an euch 2 Komikern.


----------



## Error2000 (18. Juli 2010)

Ferisa schrieb:


> Sollte der Stream doch weiter gehen dann habe ich ein paar "Tipps" an Extolas selbst:
> 
> Luzak und BladeDragonGX als Moderatoren &#8222;entlassen"
> Stream mit Deniu zusammen ausstrahlen, da er meiner Meinung nach vernünftig ist und weiss was sich gehört
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine angemessene Kritik.


*UPDATEs:*

Luzak wurde aus dem Moderatorenteam entfernt. 
BladeDragonGX bekommt noch eine Chance, und wird weiterhin dabei sein.
BladeDragonGX bekommt meinen Beta-Account auf dem Luzak bisher gespielt hatte.
Der Chat bleibt so wie er bisher auch war/ist, jedoch werde ich den Moderatoren die verschiedenen "Banngründe" noch einmal genauer erklären.

Die nächste Sendung wird wieder mit angemessenem Niveau und einer angemessenen Kompetenz gesendet.

Es wird keinen Mitschnitt der heutigen Sendung geben.

Lg,
Euer Extolas aka Error2000

EDIT: Ich möchte mich hiermit noch einmal für die heutige, misslungene Sendung und das Verhalten meiner Co-Moderatoren entschuldigen.

@Zuschauer: Ich hoffe ihr seid nicht all zu verägert, und beim nächsten Mal trotzdem wieder mit dabei.


----------



## Wutprobe (18. Juli 2010)

Ferisa schrieb:


> Ich wäre für Streamabbruch bzw. keine weiteren Ausstrahlungen, da die "Moderatoren" Luzak und BladeDragonGX durch ihr mehr als kindliches Verhalten den Stream versauen.
> 
> Es werden Leute gebannt, weil sie ihre Kritik äussern (Chatname: LadyGaga (Kein Originalwortlaut, aber so viel dass sie den Stream verlässt weil es durch oben genannte Personen mehr und mehr zum Kindergarten wird).
> 
> ...



/sign mehr gibts glaub ich fast nicht zu sagen : )


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Es liegt nicht an dem Stream sondern an euch 2 Komikern.


ich weiß das du was gegen mich hast doch zum ende hin habe ich doch gezeigt wie ich mich nächstes mal verhalten werde Fragen beantworten Und Mich Verhalten wie ein Profi


----------



## Wowler12345 (18. Juli 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine angemessene Kritik.
> 
> 
> *UPDATEs:*
> ...



Gut so!^^

Mal sehen wie es weiter geht, ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Nexxen (18. Juli 2010)

Luzak hört auf? o.O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Gut so!^^
> 
> Mal sehen wie es weiter geht, ich bin gespannt!






ich verspreche dir Das ich Mich angemessen Und Professionell Mit ein Klein wenig Lustigkeit Verhalten werde Wen dem nicht so ist werde ich mich selbst aus dem team entfernen


----------



## Wowler12345 (18. Juli 2010)

Lay2716 schrieb:


> Luzak hört auf? o.O



Jap.

1. Er hat kein bock mehr, hier irgendwo geschrieben.

2. Der Stream braucht kein kleines Kiddy.


----------



## Wowler12345 (18. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich verspreche dir Das ich Mich angemessen Und Professionell Mit ein Klein wenig Lustigkeit Verhalten werde Wen dem nicht so ist werde ich mich selbst aus dem team entfernen



Ist ok! Du brauchst es mir nicht mehr als 1x zu sagen. xD

Ich habe nichts gegen dich. Du hast doch wohl er was gegen mich?! Wir haben uns doch mal gestritten, aber ich bin nicht mehr sauer! xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ist ok! Du brauchst es mir nicht mehr als 1x zu sagen. xD
> 
> Ich habe nichts gegen dich. Du hast doch wohl er was gegen mich?! Wir haben uns doch mal gestritten, aber ich bin nicht mehr sauer! xD


ich habe auch nichts gegen dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich weiß aus Fehlern zu lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (18. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich habe auch nichts gegen dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann können wir ja wieder nett zueinander sein!^^

Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Betaaccount! xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Dann können wir ja wieder nett zueinander sein!^^
> 
> Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Betaaccount! xD


danke und ich hoffe du bist auch nächsten stream mit dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferisa (18. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ladygaga Bei Beleidigung Wird Durch Gegriffen und wie gesagt es haben sich 2 Moderatoren abgesprochen



Zur Klarstellung: Ich selbst bin nicht besagte LadyGaga, ich habe den Vorfall nur mitbekommen.

Ihre Meinung die ich in meinem ersten Post geschrieben habe finde ich nicht als Beleidigung sondern als Kritik, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt nötig war.

Ich finde es derbe daneben das man für seine positive Kritik gebannt wird (war hier also der Fall) nur weil man selbst nicht mit Kritik (in dem Fall du *zu diesem Zeitpunkt*) umgehen kann.



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> auserdem hatte ich einen lach Flash Und wen man einmal einen lachflash hat Is der nicht Leicht wieder Aufzuhalten dafür kann ich doch nichts :/



Einfach nur /facepalm für so einen Kommentar von deiner Seite.


----------



## Wowler12345 (18. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> danke und ich hoffe du bist auch nächsten stream mit dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, klar! 

Wenn ihr noch einen Mod ohne Betainv sucht. Meldet euch bei mir. ^^

Würde aber keinen Sinn machen. xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Juli 2010)

Ferisa schrieb:


> Zur Klarstellung: Ich selbst bin nicht besagte LadyGaga, ich habe den Vorfall nur mitbekommen.
> 
> Ihre Meinung die ich in meinem ersten Post geschrieben habe finde ich nicht als Beleidigung sondern als Kritik, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt nötig war.
> 
> Ich finde es derbe daneben das man für seine positive Kritik gebannt wird (war hier also der Fall) nur weil man selbst nicht mit Kritik (in dem Fall du *zu diesem Zeitpunkt*) umgehen kann.






Dann hast du aber die beleidigung die an mich ausging nicht mitbekommen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ja, klar!
> 
> Wenn ihr noch einen Mod ohne Betainv sucht. Meldet euch bei mir. ^^
> 
> Würde aber keinen Sinn machen. xD



Nene fragen Vorleser :>


----------



## Wowler12345 (18. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nene fragen Vorleser :>



Naja, ist ein bisschen langweilig. xD Die ganze Zeit Fragen vorzulesen ohne etwas selbst zu machen. ^^


----------



## Phebi (18. Juli 2010)

Hiho hab auch einen Beta Key aber wollte mir euren stream trotzdem mal anschaun!
Wann ist der nächste Termin?


----------



## Toxxical (18. Juli 2010)

Der Stream ist wöchentlich, Sonntags um 18 Uhr. Nächstes mal fällt allerdings aus, weil Extolas Urlaub macht.


----------



## Alexwu10 (18. Juli 2010)

Lay2716 schrieb:


> Luzak hört auf? o.O



Warum auch nicht naja ich habe sowieso kb ^^ beta ist immer des selbe und ja ich habe mich scheiße benommen ^^ naja egal ^^ exto ist zum glück nicht sooooo  sauer ich kenne ihn zu lange dafür ;P


----------



## Lich Dragon (18. Juli 2010)

Ich hab eh nächsten Sonntag bday da wärs Schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (18. Juli 2010)

Ich erinner mich nur an 

"Ich geb nen f**** auf dich und sag razyl das er sch****** ist" und wüstere sachen... und sowas von nem Mod....

na ja macht was ihr wollt mal schauen wies nächste woche wird....


----------



## Alexwu10 (18. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich erinner mich nur an
> 
> "Ich geb nen f**** auf dich und sag razyl das er sch****** ist" und wüstere sachen... und sowas von nem Mod....
> 
> na ja macht was ihr wollt mal schauen wies nächste woche wird....


Okay das war ich nicht vlt Blade ^.^


----------



## Error2000 (18. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich erinner mich nur an
> 
> "Ich geb nen f**** auf dich und sag razyl das er sch****** ist" und wüstere sachen... und sowas von nem Mod....
> 
> na ja macht was ihr wollt mal schauen wies nächste woche wird....



o.O Öhm, hab ich was verpasst? Wann und bei wem kam das denn vor??


----------



## Onico (21. Juli 2010)

Error2000, bitte ignoriere mich nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lich Dragon (21. Juli 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> o.O Öhm, hab ich was verpasst? Wann und bei wem kam das denn vor??



Ja das dürfte bei Blade gewesen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (21. Juli 2010)

Wenn man einen Stream aufzieht, und diesen seriös erscheinen lassen will mit Moderation, dann sollte man sich auch im Vorfeld überlegen, wen man sich da ins Boot holt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (21. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Stream aufzieht, und diesen seriös erscheinen lassen will mit Moderation, dann sollte man sich auch im Vorfeld überlegen, wen man sich da ins Boot holt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leider kenne ich meine Co-Moderatoren auch noch nicht recht lange bzw. RL-mäßig überhaupt nicht.

*UPDATE:*

*[Nächster Sendetermin]: Sonntag, 01.08.2010 - 18:00 Uhr*


----------



## Lari (21. Juli 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Leider kenne ich meine Co-Moderatoren auch noch nicht recht lange bzw. RL-mäßig überhaupt nicht.



Ja gut, ich bin etwas öfter im Forum und IRC unterwegs, da kennt man die schwarzen Schafe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel Glück bei den nächsten Streams 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malokos (23. Juli 2010)

Also da es ja WUnschkonzert ist äußere ich mal nen Wunsch nach dem neuen Azshara oder dem lowlvl Brachland. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre nice würde die gerne mal sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (23. Juli 2010)

der stream gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZerocxVII (27. Juli 2010)

Würde mir Wünschen wenn du was über Eulen zeigst.^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2010)

So ich habe meinen eigenen acc nun Beta Zugang \o/ 




Aber baue morgen an meinem PC rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeiouz (27. Juli 2010)

gz Blade 

würde mal was über die verwüsteten Lande wissen. Sollen a komplett umgestylt sein solle. Und mit dem Worgengebiet im Süden.

Hoffe das geht 


MfG Aeiouz


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2010)

Aeiouz schrieb:


> gz Blade
> 
> würde mal was über die verwüsteten Lande wissen. Sollen a komplett umgestylt sein solle. Und mit dem Worgengebiet im Süden.
> 
> ...



danke Naja Lässt sich Grade eh nicht lvln Und testen wen ich keine Skill Punkte verteilen kann 





Mal sehen ich werde mit Exto reden das wirs zeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (30. Juli 2010)

Up (: ich werde auch mal zu euch stoßen am Sonntag. Habt ihr jetzt schOn twinks?
Naja bei mir geht talente usw alles :/)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. Juli 2010)

Okay ich werde nicht mit neuem system Am stream teilnehmen Da die ****** nicht laufen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (31. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Okay ich werde nicht mit neuem system Am stream teilnehmen Da die ****** nicht laufen will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm, wie meinst?

Dürfen wir am Sonntag also nicht mit deiner Co-Moderation rechnen?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. Juli 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Hm, wie meinst?
> 
> Dürfen wir am Sonntag also nicht mit deiner Co-Moderation rechnen?


doch nur ich werde auf meinem normalem  System spieln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -.-


----------



## Vanilleseife (31. Juli 2010)

Hi,

Ich finde euren Livestream toll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mir mal die Aufzeichnungen angesehn und werde warscheinlich Sonntag dabei sein...

Wär toll wenn ihr nen Schurken zeigen könntet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fänds auch nich schlimm wenn du dich nicht so richtig mit Schurken auskennst, will nur gerne die neuen Fähigkeiten sehn.

MFG Vanilleseife


----------



## Thendress (31. Juli 2010)

jap! wäre auch dafür, wenn du mal den schurken zeigen könntest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre super! wollt mir ab addon ein Worgen schurken machen! ich bin morgen dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord-lol (31. Juli 2010)

Du könntest ja mal die Startgebiete testen.... Gnome vllt oder mal sehen ob die Startgbiete geändert worden sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und falls du es machen würdest mach ne neue Klassen / Rassen Kombi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. Juli 2010)

hm ich bin grade am Mealstrom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und da fliegt ein Hai mit nem Raptor aufm rücken und der raptor hatn untoten mit ner Gitare aufm Rücken ^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thendress (31. Juli 2010)

lol is ja nice! wo kommtn der den her? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (1. August 2010)

So, nur noch ~5h 20m dann gehts los.

Ich hoffe ihr seid heute Abend dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manotis (1. August 2010)

Coole sache schaue einfach mal vorbei wenn ich Zeit hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >DieKuh< (1. August 2010)

Also ich fänd es schön wenn ihr euch heute Abend mal eingehend mit den neuen Mechaniken der Klassen beschäftigt, sprich den Jäger-Fokus, das neue Eulensystem und wenn das schon geht auch die Holy Power vom Pala.


----------



## Error2000 (1. August 2010)

>DieKuh< schrieb:


> Also ich fänd es schön wenn ihr euch heute Abend mal eingehend mit den neuen Mechaniken der Klassen beschäftigt, sprich den Jäger-Fokus, das neue Eulensystem und wenn das schon geht auch die Holy Power vom Pala.



Da ich keinen Jäger, keinen Druiden und keinen Paladin besitze kann ich davon leider nichts zeigen. Die Wartezeit für vorgefertigte Charaktere liegt bestimmt wieder bei mehreren Tagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klingchen (1. August 2010)

Ich werde heute aufjeden Fall wieder vorbei schauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexit (1. August 2010)

Hallo , ich empfehle euch Heute lieber den Vanion Livestream ...

www.woszene.de


und natürlich meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , werbung mache ich jetzt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wesenformer (1. August 2010)

Tiefenheim Tiefenheim Tiefenheim.....
bitte dass ist das gebiet von dem ich am wenigsten gesehen habe


----------



## Nexit (1. August 2010)

LoL? ,


gibts doch nicht immer wenn ich Sende bin ich Tiefenheim kurzezeit fragen wollen sie es sehen , die Zuschauer nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lich Dragon (1. August 2010)

Nexit schrieb:


> Hallo , ich empfehle euch Heute lieber den Vanion Livestream ...
> 
> www.woszene.de
> 
> ...



Fremd Werbung kannst du bite in nem anderen Thread machen hier geht es nicht um deinen Stream. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexit (1. August 2010)

Was für Fremdwerbung? ,


habe nur drauf hingewiesen dass Vanion auch Streamen tut ,

und er sehr gute Streams macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RTM (1. August 2010)

Womit du ja geworben hast, Nexit... und wahrscheinlich selbst dazu gehörst und nun so tust, als wärst du ein unabhängiger Zuschauer, um andere zu überzeugen.

Unterste Schublade...


----------



## Nexit (1. August 2010)

Hallo? habe nicht für mich geworben

sondern habe Vanions Livestream empfohlen spielt euch mal nicht so auf


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. August 2010)

Nexit schrieb:


> Hallo? habe nicht für mich geworben
> 
> sondern habe Vanions Livestream empfohlen spielt euch mal nicht so auf



du hast also nicht Geworben 








ICH EMPFEHLE EUCH VANIONS STREM <--- Werben

Und Natürlich meinen <---- Double Werben


----------



## Wesenformer (1. August 2010)

Ich möchte drauf hinweisen,das ich es super lustig in den Foren finde egal wo ich bin.Überall nur Streit und man lernt neue Wörter^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. August 2010)

Ich glaube Heute Abend Kann ich mal Nicht Bin Nächsten Sonntag mit dabei beim stream


----------



## kilerwakka (1. August 2010)

das ist aber blöd das erste mal wo du mit spielen kannst im lifesteam



juhu heute ist lifesteam


----------



## Wowler12345 (1. August 2010)

Freue mich schon auf den Livestream, naja besser als letztes Mal wird er sicher!^^

@Nexit, nur weil dein Livestream sehr sehr sehr sehr schlecht ist, willst du jetzt die Leute von diesem guten und professionellen Livestream abwerben. -.-


----------



## Chrisjee (1. August 2010)

Tiefenheim wäre echt Klasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Evt. auch zeigen ob sich bei Exodar was getan hat.


----------



## Wesenformer (1. August 2010)

Chrisjee schrieb:


> Tiefenheim wäre echt Klasse.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Exodar besteht aus Bruchstücken von dem Schiff und ich glaube kaum das dies noch chaotischer werden kann.


----------



## Chrisjee (1. August 2010)

> Die Exodar besteht aus Bruchstücken von dem Schiff und ich glaube kaum das dies noch chaotischer werden kann.


Die reparieren das Teil seit 3 Jahren!
Da muss sich endlich mal was ändern!


----------



## Greytemplar (1. August 2010)

Die Livestream ist on air und auf jedenFall ein Reinschauen wert! Ich kann diese super Möglichkeit um einen Einblick in die Beta zu bekommen nur empfehlen =D
mfg


----------



## Parguri (1. August 2010)

Sehr schöner Stream lohnt sich zu gucken:-)

/push


----------



## Greytemplar (1. August 2010)

Momentan wird das Gebiet Tiefenheim erforscht, seid live dabei und erfreut euch an den kommenden Änderungen!
Danach wird ganz nach Wünschen der Zuschauer entweder bestimmte Gebiete, Instanzen o.ä. besucht =)
Reinschauen lohnt sich!!


----------



## Greytemplar (1. August 2010)

Erfahrt neues zu Quests, Schwierigkeiten in der Beta und zu vielem mehr!
Kommt und staunt und stellt eure Fragen live! Antworten kommen wirklich häufig =)


----------



## Rheg (1. August 2010)

echt nett gemacht, sicher das reinschauen wert


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (1. August 2010)

nice stream 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greytemplar (1. August 2010)

Seht live wie ein Orckrieger nahezu regelmäßig verhauen wird, wie er tapfer Quests erledigt und ganz neue Mobs entdeckt, die ihr so sicher noch nicht gesehen habt =) 
Schaut rein!


----------



## ChrisCool (1. August 2010)

Bin gerade reingekommen, wirklich gut.

Reinschauen lohnt sich!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greytemplar (1. August 2010)

Macht euch bereit für das Wunschkonzert, und wünscht euch was der Moderator in der Welt von Cataclysm so tun soll =)
Oder seht euch die vergangenen Shows an und erhaltet Einblicke in die neuen Instanzen und viel mehr!


----------



## Greytemplar (1. August 2010)

Disskutiert im chat mit dutzenden von Leuten über kommende Änderungen und seht die neuesten Gegenstände von Questbelohnungen!
Reinschauen lohnt sich!


----------



## Greytemplar (1. August 2010)

Kommt und stellt eure inigsten Fragen, die Fragerunde im Livestream hat begonnen,
erfahrt zum Beispiel wie sich die Erfolge verändern, wie Tauren Paladine sich vona anderen Paladinen utnerscheiden und viel mehr!!
Reinschauen lohnt sich


----------



## Greytemplar (1. August 2010)

Erlebt das Gebiet Tiefenheim, taucht ein in völlig unbekannte Gebiete!
Reinschauen lohnt sich!


----------



## Greytemplar (1. August 2010)

Erfahrt mehr über die Klassen in Cataclysm, entdeckt neue Gebiete und disskutiert das ganze mit ca 100 Leuten im Chat =)
Reinschauen lohnt sich =) 
PS: vielen dank für diesen tollen Stream =)


----------



## Greytemplar (1. August 2010)

Erlebt live, wie Oger mit Greifen fliegen, von orckriegern verhört werden und erfahrt mehr zu den Questreihen in Tiefenheim und Hyal!
Reinschauen lohnt sich!


----------



## Cake is a lie (1. August 2010)

He ich wurde ohne Grund aus den Chat verbannt...ich hies Mac Bot
Könnte mal jemand Extolas fragen wieso?


----------



## Greytemplar (1. August 2010)

Es beginnt das Wusnchkonzert, kommt und wünscht euch exklusive Einblicke zu WOW Cataclysm!
Reinschauen lohnt sich!


----------



## Cake is a lie (1. August 2010)

37 Leute lessen dieses Thema...könnte mal wer fragen wieso ich aus den Chat gekickt wurde bitte!


----------



## Greytemplar (1. August 2010)

Kommt und seht Orgrimamr in neuem Glanz, und die eine neue Zone, Vashir!
Reinschauen lohnt sich!


----------



## Greytemplar (1. August 2010)

Seht die Unterwasserwelt vo n Vashir, das neue Seepferdchenmount und vieles mehr!
Reinschauen lohnt sich!


----------



## Cake is a lie (1. August 2010)

Greytemplar schrieb:


> Seht die Unterwasserwelt vo n Vashir, das neue Seepferdchenmount und vieles mehr!
> Reinschauen lohnt sich!




Die Leute schauen sichs sowieso an.Bringt nichts wenn du was sagst wenns die sowieso sehen.Und die meisten Leute klicken an der 1sten Seite eh nur den Link an!


----------



## Greytemplar (1. August 2010)

Du weisst schon dass pushen den beitrag oben (und damit in der Box) hält oder? Sprich so werden mehr darauf aufmerksam. Also macht es sehr wohl Sinn.
Reinschauen Lohtn sich!


----------



## Cake is a lie (1. August 2010)

Greytemplar schrieb:


> Du weisst schon dass pushen den beitrag oben (und damit in der Box) hält oder? Sprich so werden mehr darauf aufmerksam. Also macht es sehr wohl Sinn.
> Reinschauen Lohtn sich!




Ok hast auch wieder recht.


----------



## Traklar (1. August 2010)

Bin ich auch mal so nett und push den hier gleich noch mit. Ich find es super, das ihr euch die Mühe macht wieder einen Live-Stream zu machen, danke von meiner Seite aus.


----------



## Cake is a lie (1. August 2010)

Obwohl ich noch immer nicht weiß wieso ich vom Chat gebannt wurde.Ich hatte mal den schönen Namen Mac Bot


----------



## Greytemplar (1. August 2010)

Der livestream nähert sich dem Ende, nutzt die changse Fragen zu stellen und merkt euch den Sonntag für den Livestream vor
Reinschauen lohnt sich!


----------



## Cake is a lie (1. August 2010)

push


----------



## Mindadar (1. August 2010)

Muha wie unfair ich schalt ein un er verabschieden sich -.-


----------



## Cake is a lie (1. August 2010)

Stream ist gleich zu ende...3.2.1 jetzt.Freu mich auf nächtsen SO!.p.s Du hast gesagt wir können dich hier fragen:Wieso wurde ich gesperrt!!


----------



## Greytemplar (1. August 2010)

Dies war das Ende des Cataclyms Livestreams, Schaltet auch nächsten Sonntag wieder ein, selbe Zeit, selber Ort.
Ich wüsnche allen eine schöne Woche.


----------



## Wowler12345 (1. August 2010)

Cake schrieb:


> Stream ist gleich zu ende...3.2.1 jetzt.Freu mich auf nächtsen SO!.p.s Du hast gesagt wir können dich hier fragen:Wieso wurde ich gesperrt!!



Weil du geschrieben hattest:" Bitte bann mich!" Ist wohl Grund genug.


----------



## Cake is a lie (1. August 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Weil du geschrieben hattest:" Bitte bann mich!" Ist wohl Grund genug.




Das war ich nicht...ich hieß Mac Bot 
edit:War heute aber ein schöner Stream


----------



## Wowler12345 (1. August 2010)

Cake schrieb:


> Das war ich nicht...ich hieß Mac Bot
> edit:War heute aber ein schöner Stream



Es war auch Mac bot. -.- Egal ich will mich nicht mehr mit einem Troll abgeben. -.-


----------



## Cake is a lie (1. August 2010)

Hat wohl wer Namendiebstahl gemacht


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja egal Nacht


----------



## Error2000 (1. August 2010)

Danke für Zusehen. Hoffe es hat Spass gemacht.


*[Nächster Sendetermin]: Sonntag, 08.08.2010 - 18:00 Uhr* 

Lg
Extolas (aka Error2000)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. August 2010)

-.- Kla ich bin wieder da Hört der stream auf ARGh exto


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2010)

jaha am 8 gehts ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (6. August 2010)

Kleine Erinnerung, um nicht in den Tiefen des buffed-Forums unterzugehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe ihr seid am Sonntag dabei.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. August 2010)

also ick freu mia auf morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Exto was machen wir da eigentlich ? :>


----------



## Shadyo4 (7. August 2010)

Finde das eine sehr gute Idee ;> könntest uns ja auch wenn du die zeit findest mal nen Worg Druide zeigen;>


----------



## Exzelsor (7. August 2010)

Bester Livestream überhaupt... schon alleine deswegen, weil er aus Österreich/Oberösterreich kommt =D


----------



## Feltor (7. August 2010)

Oberösterreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Heimat lebe hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grober (7. August 2010)

Ahja....die ganzen Schluchtenscheißer xD


----------



## Jokxer (7. August 2010)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> Bester Livestream überhaupt... schon alleine deswegen, weil er aus Österreich/Oberösterreich kommt =D



Oberösterreicher sind die klugsten schönsten geilsten coolsten typen überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Sieht man doch bei mir schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artemos (7. August 2010)

Auf jeden Fall bester Livestream überhaupt ... vorallem durch den Oberösterreicher Bonus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (7. August 2010)

Offenbar viele OÖ-ler anwesed... und welche is die beste Stadt? LINZ =D


----------



## Karvon (8. August 2010)

naja ich wär waldviertler =)


----------



## Jokxer (8. August 2010)

Schöner wäre es wenn er in unserem Dialekt reden würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Error2000 (8. August 2010)

Jokxer schrieb:


> Schöner wäre es wenn er in unserem Dialekt reden würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das kann ich meinen deutschen Zuschauern nicht antun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (8. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHGriUvbia4

Hast du solche Erfahrungen schon gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Würd mich interessieren weil ich solches nur beim Hunter gesehen habe, vllt bist du solchem ja schon begegnet (?).

Die anderen Schüße sollen teilweise ja auch absurde Werte erreichen, an die nichtmal Caster kommen!


----------



## Error2000 (8. August 2010)

Cybereule schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hast du solche Erfahrungen schon gemacht?
> 
> ...



Da ich keinen Hunter spiele, nein. ^^

PS: In 1 Stunde gehts wieder mal los.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. August 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Da ich keinen Hunter spiele, nein. ^^
> 
> PS: In 1 Stunde gehts wieder mal los.



und ich bin dieses mal auch wieder mit dabei ^^


----------



## Jokxer (8. August 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Das kann ich meinen deutschen Zuschauern nicht antun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber hochdeutsch machts keinen Spaß gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Heute ist doch " Wunschkonzert " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Da wünsch ich mir gleich diese Sendung im Dialekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (8. August 2010)

Jokxer schrieb:


> Ps: Heute ist doch " Wunschkonzert "
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Des wirds heid leida ned spün 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokxer (8. August 2010)

geh kum geweida heit muas sei


----------



## Thoor (8. August 2010)

Ich glaub ich mach ma nen Livestream auf Schweizerdeutsch.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokxer (8. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich mach ma nen Livestream auf Schweizerdeutsch....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Spitze! Ich liebe Schweitzer dialekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (8. August 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Da ich keinen Hunter spiele, nein. ^^
> 
> PS: In 1 Stunde gehts wieder mal los.



Vllt hat dich jedoch einer angeschossen oder du hast Hunter gesehen die Mobs one-hiten? :>


Und bitte Mods, haltet den Chat mal sauber(er), als es in manchen Sendungen der Fall war. (Und macht keinesfalls mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Klingchen (8. August 2010)

29 Min noch :O 
Ich hoffe heute klappt alles. @Extolas
Nicht dass du schon wieder über WLAN streamst sowie letztes mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (8. August 2010)

Klingchen schrieb:


> Nicht dass du schon wieder über WLAN streamst sowie letztes mal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab die "Drahtlosnetzwerk-Verbindung" schon deaktiviert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klingchen (8. August 2010)

Gut... Dann wird es schon mal lagfrei laufen. (hoff ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. August 2010)

ich habe gehört wir spieln heute allys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (8. August 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Das kann ich meinen deutschen Zuschauern nicht antun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hätte nichts dagegen. (bin einer der besagten deutschen Zuschauer) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharyth (8. August 2010)

Er kann ja mal 2-3 Minuten den Dialekt sprechen, aber ansonsten will ich noch was verstehen können.


----------



## Jokxer (8. August 2010)

Scharyth schrieb:


> Er kann ja mal 2-3 Minuten den Dialekt sprechen, aber ansonsten will ich noch was verstehen können.



Joa das wär schon super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (8. August 2010)

Scharyth schrieb:


> Er kann ja mal 2-3 Minuten den Dialekt sprechen, aber ansonsten will ich noch was verstehen können.


/sign


----------



## Scharyth (8. August 2010)

*push*


----------



## elnerda (8. August 2010)

sehr cool, danke


----------



## Scharyth (8. August 2010)

Also ich finde den Livestream echt gut!


----------



## Sebastian1804 (8. August 2010)

Netter Livestream ^-° Die Qualität ist auch super =D


----------



## (c)hecker52 (8. August 2010)

echt geiler stream *push*


----------



## Crazy Gubbi (8. August 2010)

ist sehr schöner stream, solltet ihr euch mal anschaun- er kommentiert ordentlich und antwortet nebenbei auf gestellte fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klingchen (8. August 2010)

Naja, die heutige Show war schon besser, aber irgendwie auch nicht das Wahre. Ich würde vorschlagen, Extolas, du schaust ob du noch einen Co-Moderator findest, der sich um den Chat kümmert, dir die Fragen vorliest usw. Dann wirst du etwas entlastet und kannst dich auf das Game konzentrieren und musst nicht immer in den Chat schauen und Fragen herauspicken.
Weiter mit Blade... Eigentlich war deine Rolle heute überflüssig, da du kaum etwas gesagt hast und beim Gnomenstartgebiet, wo ihr eigentlich zusammen starten wolltet, habt ihr euch, nachdem ihr gereinigt wurdet und oben wart, irgendwie getrennt und dann hat jeder für sich gequestet. Als Extolas am Ende sich verabschiedet hat und eine kleine Pause gemacht hat, dachte ich da kommt noch etwas von dir, aber Extolas musste dich noch indirekt auffordern sich auch zu verabschieden. Das finde ich ein bisschen schade. Dann könnte man auch leise im Hintergrund Toilettenmusik abspielen oder so, damit es nicht langweilig wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihr solltet euch auch etwas aus der Beta nehmen was ihr präsentieren möchtet und nicht einfach drauf los.


So... Das war es erstmal mit einem kleinen Feedback. Ich hoffe ihr werdet es bei der nächsten Show umsetzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## RazZerrR (8. August 2010)

Wir wollen Instanzen sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Falls schon welche da sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (8. August 2010)

Klingchen schrieb:


> Naja, die heutige Show war schon besser, aber irgendwie auch nicht das Wahre. Ich würde vorschlagen, Extolas, du schaust ob du noch einen Co-Moderator findest, der sich um den Chat kümmert, dir die Fragen vorliest usw. Dann wirst du etwas entlastet und kannst dich auf das Game konzentrieren und musst nicht immer in den Chat schauen und Fragen herauspicken.
> Weiter mit Blade... Eigentlich war deine Rolle heute überflüssig, da du kaum etwas gesagt hast und beim Gnomenstartgebiet, wo ihr eigentlich zusammen starten wolltet, habt ihr euch, nachdem ihr gereinigt wurdet und oben wart, irgendwie getrennt und dann hat jeder für sich gequestet. Als Extolas am Ende sich verabschiedet hat und eine kleine Pause gemacht hat, dachte ich da kommt noch etwas von dir, aber Extolas musste dich noch indirekt auffordern sich auch zu verabschieden. Das finde ich ein bisschen schade. Dann könnte man auch leise im Hintergrund Toilettenmusik abspielen oder so, damit es nicht langweilig wird.
> 
> 
> ...



Ein neuer Co-Moderator ist bereits gefunden und wird ab der nächsten Show dabei sein.

*[Nächster Sendetermin]: Sonntag, 15.08.2010 - 18:00 Uhr*


----------



## plastic (8. August 2010)

oiso i hob ka problem dass i in mundsproch schreib oder red ^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (8. August 2010)

Jup, ich bin der neue Co-Mod, hoffe ich kann Exto und Blade jetzt gut unterstützen. Denn der Livestream hat noch sehr viel Potenzial.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. August 2010)

Klingchen schrieb:


> Naja, die heutige Show war schon besser, aber irgendwie auch nicht das Wahre. Ich würde vorschlagen, Extolas, du schaust ob du noch einen Co-Moderator findest, der sich um den Chat kümmert, dir die Fragen vorliest usw. Dann wirst du etwas entlastet und kannst dich auf das Game konzentrieren und musst nicht immer in den Chat schauen und Fragen herauspicken.
> Weiter mit Blade... Eigentlich war deine Rolle heute überflüssig, da du kaum etwas gesagt hast und beim Gnomenstartgebiet, wo ihr eigentlich zusammen starten wolltet, habt ihr euch, nachdem ihr gereinigt wurdet und oben wart, irgendwie getrennt und dann hat jeder für sich gequestet. Als Extolas am Ende sich verabschiedet hat und eine kleine Pause gemacht hat, dachte ich da kommt noch etwas von dir, aber Extolas musste dich noch indirekt auffordern sich auch zu verabschieden. Das finde ich ein bisschen schade. Dann könnte man auch leise im Hintergrund Toilettenmusik abspielen oder so, damit es nicht langweilig wird.
> 
> 
> ...



fals dir nicht so aufgefallen war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nich böse gemeint oder so Mir gings heute nicht Prima deswegen war ich sehr oft abgelenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 TuT mir leid nächstes mal werde ich Präziser auf fragen eingehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoffe du bleibst dem stream trotzdem treu Wie gesagt ich hoffe das es mir bald wieder besser geht


----------



## Wowler12345 (8. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> fals dir nicht so aufgefallen war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du warst echt etwas passiv, aber man kann ja nicht jeden Tag, perfekt sein, oder?

Naja wenn ich irgendwann mal einen Invite bzw. Key bekomme, könnte ich vllt auch euch irgendwann Mal den Hunter vorstellen, was von vielen gewünscht war. ^^


----------



## Connector321 (8. August 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Du warst echt etwas passiv, aber man kann ja nicht jeden Tag, perfekt sein, oder?
> 
> Naja wenn ich irgendwann mal einen Invite bzw. Key bekomme, könnte ich vllt auch euch irgendwann Mal den Hunter vorstellen, was von vielen gewünscht war. ^^



Das wäre super! Ich würde mich freuen, wenn du dann den Hunter vorstellen könntest, zsm mit Exto! ^^


----------



## Sarge Judas (8. August 2010)

Naja habe heute mal reingeschaut, war von der Qulität her super. Würde mir aber Wünschenn mal den Goblin HUnter zu sehen, alleine schon wegen dem Pet.


----------



## Wowler12345 (8. August 2010)

Bevor ich aber große Versprechungen mache, gucke ich lieber mal, wie es läuft ob ich überhaupt langfristig dabei bleiben darf etc. ^^

Naja freue mich schon auf den nächsten Livestream.

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Klingchen (9. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> fals dir nicht so aufgefallen war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klar werde ich dem Stream treu bleiben. Jeder hat mal einen schlechten Tag, kann ich verstehen.
Freue mich schon auf den nächsten Sonntag und wir Berliner halten zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quizmaster at Work (9. August 2010)

www.vanion.eu ist viel besser -.-
Nein, im Ernst. Vanion macht das auch und das viel häufiger und professioneller.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. August 2010)

Quizmaster schrieb:


> www.vanion.eu ist viel besser -.-
> Nein, im Ernst. Vanion macht das auch und das viel häufiger und professioneller.


Interessiert hier kein deine Werbung Für vanion das hier is Extos Stream Thread Also mach dich FOÄRT


----------



## Jokxer (9. August 2010)

Muss auch sagen das der Stream ziemlich öde war....Nach 10min hats mich nicht mehr interessiert. Der war nur am questen und im Chat war der Kindergarten eingetroffen. Ich dachte schon er zeigt die ganzen neuen Gebiete und Instanzen aber nichts war... Ich schaus mir nicht mehr an!


----------



## Error2000 (12. August 2010)

Jokxer schrieb:


> Muss auch sagen das der Stream ziemlich öde war....Nach 10min hats mich nicht mehr interessiert. Der war nur am questen und im Chat war der Kindergarten eingetroffen. Ich dachte schon er zeigt die ganzen neuen Gebiete und Instanzen aber nichts war... Ich schaus mir nicht mehr an!



Die neuen Gebiete und Instanzen haben wir schon gezeigt. Zu finden unter ON-DEMAND. Wir zeigen doch nicht jede Woche das selbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokxer (12. August 2010)

asssoooo na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ja und was zeigst dann diese Woche?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2010)

Jokxer schrieb:


> asssoooo na dann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



müssen wie (EIGENTLICH) noch absprechen aber da Exto dieses mal noch stärker auf User wünsche Und Bitten eingehen wollte Sagen wir mal *lasst euch überraschen* ^^


----------



## Jokxer (12. August 2010)

Warum macht ihr das mit den wünschen nicht über IRC? Der Xfire Chat ist doch Kindergarten....


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2010)

Jokxer schrieb:


> Warum macht ihr das mit den wünschen nicht über IRC? Der Xfire Chat ist doch Kindergarten....



^das is echt ne frage für Exo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (13. August 2010)

Jokxer schrieb:


> Warum macht ihr das mit den wünschen nicht über IRC? Der Xfire Chat ist doch Kindergarten....



Wir verwenden nicht den Xfire-Chat sondern den Flash-Chat von livestream.com der eigentlich alle wichtigen Funktionen von IRC enthält.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. August 2010)

Morgen ist es So weit Eine neue ausgabe Der Extolas Beta Show 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (14. August 2010)

Danke, dass du dir die Mühe machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich freu mich schon darauf und würde liebend gerne irgendeine neue Instanz sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge Judas (14. August 2010)

Mal schauen was es morgen so alles gezeigt wird. Werde auf jedenfall wieder rein schauen. Hoffe die Kiddies die irgendeinen Mist posten bleiben diesmal wech


----------



## Error2000 (15. August 2010)

*Heute* um *18:00 Uhr* gehts wieder los.

Auf dem Programm steht heute: *

Build 12759 (Review) - Die Änderungen im Überblick - Live (und in Farbe!)
Fragerunde - Wir beantworten eure Fragen
Wunschkonzert - Falls ihr etwas bestimmtes aus der Beta sehen wollt


*Co-Moderatoren heute:

*BladeDragonGX
**Wowler12345*
*Sanzzes*

Schaltet ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexit (15. August 2010)

Du musst immer den Stream an die gleiche Uhrzeit machen wie ich?


----------



## Wowler12345 (15. August 2010)

Nexit schrieb:


> Du musst immer den Stream an die gleiche Uhrzeit machen wie ich?



Eher anders rum. Hör einfach auf Leuten den Stream zu verderben und mache einfach deinen Stream. Es gibt bestimmt vllt Leute die auch deinen ansehen werden.


----------



## Error2000 (15. August 2010)

Nexit schrieb:


> Du musst immer den Stream an die gleiche Uhrzeit machen wie ich?





Error2000 schrieb:


> *Meine wöchentliche Live-Beta-Show gibt es JEDEN Sonntag ab 18:00 Uhr!*



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. August 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


er kanns nicht also hör auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokxer (15. August 2010)

Spezial Gast " Jokxer " habt ihr vergessen zu erwähnen^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (15. August 2010)

Jokxer schrieb:


> Spezial Gast " Jokxer " habt ihr vergessen zu erwähnen^^



Sind wir dann schon 5 oder war das nur ein Scherz? ^^


----------



## Jokxer (15. August 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Sind wir dann schon 5 oder war das nur ein Scherz? ^^



Wenn ihr einen braucht der sich mit dem Spiel nicht auskennt dann ja^^. Wollte damit eigentlich nur sagen das ich im Chat sein werde und mir das ganze etwas angucken werde ( Also länger als 5min ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. August 2010)

Blade is wieder dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so wie immer diesmal Etwas Mehr als Letztes mal ^^


----------



## Error2000 (15. August 2010)

Start in 15 Minuten. Ich hoffe ihr seid interessiert und guckt zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrisjee (15. August 2010)

Heute endlich wieder ohne Laggs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*kleiner push Versuch*


----------



## Blaise2277 (15. August 2010)

Ja heute läufts super =)
Gerade wird das "Lvl-Gebiet" in Tol Barad gezeigt (nördlich vom Open World Schlachtfeld).
Macht echt Spaß zu zusehen ^^

(pöse pöse mods einfach mein push davor löschen =P )


----------



## Haxmaster (15. August 2010)

Hi, hat mir sehr gut gefallen. werde garantiert jetzt öfter reinschauen. MfG


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2010)

mal Wieder Vorkramm den am WE Wird ja wieder beta gestreamt


----------



## Error2000 (20. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ....den am WE Wird ja wieder beta gestreamt



Absolut richtig.

Jedoch steht noch nicht fest was gezeigt wird, denn eventuell kommt heute Nacht ein neuer Beta-Patch mit neuen Inhalten etc.

Ansonsten zeigen wir am Sonntag die Instanz "Schwarzfelshöhlen".


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. August 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Absolut richtig.
> 
> Jedoch steht noch nicht fest was gezeigt wird, denn eventuell kommt heute Nacht ein neuer Beta-Patch mit neuen Inhalten etc.
> 
> Ansonsten zeigen wir am Sonntag die Instanz "Schwarzfelshöhlen".



dann muss ich ja nen Horde Dk Noch kopiern und lvln >-<


----------



## Error2000 (21. August 2010)

Die Themen für morgen stehen nun fest.

*[Themen]: Preview: Uldum (83-85) // Instanz: Schwarzfelshöhlen**

Ich hoffe ihr seid dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. August 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Die Themen für morgen stehen nun fest.
> 
> *[Themen]: Preview: Uldum (83-85) // Instanz: Schwarzfelshöhlen**
> 
> ...






wenn ich es Schafe das ich keine Diashow mehr habe -.-


----------



## Connector321 (21. August 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Die Themen für morgen stehen nun fest.
> 
> *[Themen]: Preview: Uldum (83-85) // Instanz: Schwarzfelshöhlen**
> 
> ...



Ist das Gebiet nun freigeschaltet und man kann jetzt auf Level 85 Leveln? Das wäre natürlich super, denn das würde bedeuten, dass der Release nicht mehr soweit weg ist. Ich habe auch gelesen, dass im Dungeonfinder, nun die ersten Raids drin sein sollen, stimmt das? ^^

Btw: WoWler12345 ist doch einfach abgehauen oder, habe ich das falsch damals mitbekommen. ^^ Seitdem lässt er sich auch nicht mehr hier blicken.


----------



## Error2000 (21. August 2010)

Connector321 schrieb:


> Ist das Gebiet nun freigeschaltet und man kann jetzt auf Level 85 Leveln?



Nein, das Levelcap liegt weiterhin bei 83, jedoch kann man nun Uldum und das Schattenhochland ganz normal betreten. Man kann dort auch questen, bekommt aber auf 83 keiner EP dafür.



Connector321 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch gelesen, dass im Dungeonfinder, nun die ersten Raids drin sein sollen, stimmt das? ^^



kA, aber irgendwie stellt sich mir die Frage was Raids im Dungeonfinder zu suchen hätten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Connector321 schrieb:


> Btw: WoWler12345 ist doch einfach abgehauen oder, habe ich das falsch damals mitbekommen. ^^ Seitdem lässt er sich auch nicht mehr hier blicken.



Hm, irgendwie war er auch einmal weg. Ist mir erst am Ende der letzten Sendung aufgefallen, da ich dann wieder ins TS geguckt hab.


----------



## Cybereule (21. August 2010)

Ich will Druiden sehen, ich will-ich will...ich will Druiden sehen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, macht mal einfach weiter, es gibt ja ansonsten noch genug Material für mich als Druiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: Ich mag immernoch das Chatverhalten nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2010)

hm exto lass mich ma iner kleinen pause oder so auflegen Bissen Hardstyle / Hardcore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blaise2277 (22. August 2010)

Noch nicht mal angefangen und schon wieder ne Pause planen =P

Naja freue mich wieder auf heut Abend, hoffe es wird wieder so gut, wie die letzen male =)


----------



## Error2000 (22. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> hm exto lass mich ma iner kleinen pause oder so auflegen Bissen Hardstyle / Hardcore
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne, ich spiel lieber meine eigenen Songs während der Pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: In ner guten halben Stunde gehts los.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2010)

so der stream geht gleich los einschalten Heute Uldum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JTR (22. August 2010)

blubb


----------



## Parguri (22. August 2010)

es geht los^^

alle rein lohnt sich


----------



## JTR (22. August 2010)

push^^


----------



## JTR (22. August 2010)

und push^^


----------



## JTR (22. August 2010)

h


----------



## JTR (22. August 2010)

blubb


----------



## Ehnoah (26. August 2010)

/up am Sonntag ist es wieder so weit! Diesmal wahrscheinlich mit Content Patch! Stay Tuned :-)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2010)

Morgen 19 Uhr Is es so weit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ob ich verschlafe? :/


----------



## Error2000 (3. September 2010)

UPDATE:

*[Nächster Sendetermin]: Sonntag, 5.09.2010 - 19:00 Uhr** 
[Themen]: 
# Quests: Uldum (83-85) // Schattenhochland (83-85)
**# Eine der neuen 5er-Instanzen*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2010)

so mein dk den ich vom live server kopiert habe ist seit 8 uhr 85 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (5. September 2010)

So, kleine Erinnerung an den Stream heute.

Ich hoffe ihr seid dabei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taknator (5. September 2010)

könntest du mir sagen wie lange der stream ungefär geht? ^^


----------



## Vranthor (5. September 2010)

Meist macht er bis 23 uhr glaube ich... wenn nicht noch laenger :b


----------



## Error2000 (5. September 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Meist macht er bis 23 uhr glaube ich... wenn nicht noch laenger :b



Naja, solang nun auch wieder nicht. Meistens dauert der Stream ca. 2 Stunden.


----------



## Scharyth (5. September 2010)

Hoffentlich geht es bald los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. September 2010)

Doofe Frage, auf der Gamesseller meines Vertrauens steht das Cata am 30. November kommt, stimmt das


----------



## Error2000 (5. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Doofe Frage, auf der Gamesseller meines Vertrauens steht das Cata am 30. November kommt, stimmt das



Von Blizzard gibts bisher nichts offizielles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharyth (5. September 2010)

Naja ich hoffe ja, dass Cataclysm bald kommt^^


----------



## Chrisjee (5. September 2010)

/push <3


----------



## Blaise2277 (5. September 2010)

Wie immer interessant der Stream, leider laggt es heute einbischen :/
Lohnt sich aber dennoch einzuschalten x3


----------



## Error2000 (5. September 2010)

*Projekt eingestellt - Danke an alle Leute denen meine Streams gefallen haben!
**Ich hoffe ihr hattet genau so viel Spass wie ich, während den Sendungen.*
*Alle Sendungen könnt ihr euch als Wiederholung auf meiner Website ansehen.* (ON-DEMAND)
*Wir sehen uns in der Beta des nächsten WoW-AddOns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Lg,
Euer Extolas/Gholeras (aka Error2000)
*


----------



## Scharyth (5. September 2010)

Danke für deine Arbeit und hoffentlich sieht man dich in Form eines Streams oder dergleichen wieder^^


----------



## Ehnoah (7. September 2010)

bin nächsten Sonntag wieder dabei. Hab jetzt mein neuen Monsterrechner :-)


PS: Bin Realmfrist! Schaman Exo =)


Edit: Oh gelesen das du aufgehört hast =(

Lass uns doch mal ein FF14 Stream machen^^


----------



## Error2000 (28. September 2010)

UPDATE: Beta-Key zu gewinnen!

EDIT: Bitte den Thread pushen, bei zu geringer Zuschauerzahl zahlt sich die Verlosung nicht aus (min. 100) ^^


----------



## Reaper13 (28. September 2010)

Super Exto freu mich wieder drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush351 (28. September 2010)

Und wie lost du den Gewinner dann aus?^^


----------



## Filano (28. September 2010)

Nett von dir den Key zu verlosen


----------



## Error2000 (28. September 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Und wie lost du den Gewinner dann aus?^^



Alle Infos zum Ingame-Event dann ab 21:00 Uhr.



Filano schrieb:


> Nett von dir den Key zu verlosen



Ja, das finde ich auch xD


----------



## sensêij1988 (28. September 2010)

wäre ja für nen wipefest von 2h in ner hero ini wäe sogar als dd dabei xD


----------



## Der Jens (28. September 2010)

schade wollte grad wieder extrem-phisher-bashing betreiben -.-' ^^


----------



## Archiebald (28. September 2010)

coole aktion =)


----------



## Hypokondriak1988 (28. September 2010)

Und wie kann man den Key gewinnen?

/Push


----------



## Crush351 (28. September 2010)

noch 29leute^^


----------



## Error2000 (28. September 2010)

Hypokondriak1988 schrieb:


> Und wie kann man den Key gewinnen?



Erfahrt ihr noch früh genug ab 21:00 Uhr ^^


----------



## Noenon (28. September 2010)

wie lange soll die nummer gehen?


----------



## Funmachine (28. September 2010)

Und was ist mit denen die ein UMTS-Stick als Inet haben und sowas wie "live-on-demand" nicht mitmachen können, da noch die 5gb begrenzung drin ist? -.- .. ach ja.. /push


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. September 2010)

So, ich würde freundlichst darum bitten, nicht mehr zu pushen. So schnell verschwindet der Thread schon nicht.

Danke.


----------



## MewMewMewtu (28. September 2010)

Noenon schrieb:


> wie lange soll die nummer gehen?







Error2000 schrieb:


> Erfahrt ihr noch früh genug ab 21:00 Uhr ^^


----------



## Scroop (28. September 2010)

hamma sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


andere würden versuchen mit dem beta key geld zu machen >.<
da ich noch nicht das glück hatte an nen key zu kommen freu ich mich natürlich noch mehr ;D


----------



## benwingert (28. September 2010)

also ich weiß nich beim 3. mal laden kam dann ma die seite und lädt jetz seit 30 sec is da irgend ein prob oder bin ich der einzige mit dem prob?^^
MfG

Tante Edit sagt: geschafft bin drin =)


----------



## Funmachine (28. September 2010)

... was ist jetzt mit denen die UMTS-Inet haben? heisst meins ist gedrosselt und sowas wie youtube kann man dann in die tonne schmeissen.. wow funzt warum auch immer prächtig dennoch.. :/ .. ich werd wohl nie nen key bekommen


----------



## benwingert (28. September 2010)

so noch einer einer noch in den stream kommen udn dann den thread löschen will maximale chancen auf den key =)


----------



## Hinklstyn (28. September 2010)

tja mal hoffen ich will unbedingt den key


----------



## Blackdragons (28. September 2010)

auch wenn es erst ab 21 uhr läuft die musik bis dahin ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## krayz (28. September 2010)

Die Musik ist nicht so mein Fall, die Verlosung allerdings schon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Daumen Hoch"


----------



## Silitria (28. September 2010)

Vote für Die Horde rennt! Best song ever! =P Gogo extolas Die horde rennt!


----------



## Shamiden (28. September 2010)

juhu cata ich komme xD
ach ich gewinn sowie nie was


----------



## Frekoh (28. September 2010)

"Ihr müsst NIRGENDS eure Accountdaten etc. angeben, die Seite ist sauber" <--- wo bitte?


----------



## Dragonsdeath (28. September 2010)

hmm dann beeil dich mal mit dem event um 21:15 uhr fängt two and a half men an xD


----------



## Hinklstyn (28. September 2010)

DIE HORDE BRENNT!!


----------



## Silitria (28. September 2010)

Frekoh schrieb:


> "Ihr müsst NIRGENDS eure Accountdaten etc. angeben, die Seite ist sauber" <--- wo bitte?



Die seite ist 100% sauber


----------



## Frekoh (28. September 2010)

ja aber wo soll ich die eingeben?^^ finde da nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kehrin (28. September 2010)

Ich glaube da wollen wohl ein paar (so z.B.2-3) einen Beta-Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Allein die Seite hat bei mir 2 Minuten zum laden gebraucht.


----------



## Silitria (28. September 2010)

Kehrin schrieb:


> Ich glaube da wollen wohl ein paar (so z.B.2-3) einen Beta-Key
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jepps sind 183 Zuschauer!


----------



## Funmachine (28. September 2010)

War ja klar.. ich klick drauf und es kommt nur noch werbung.. super angebot.. scheiss UMTS-Stick.. saugen würd ich die beta über kumpel.. laufen tuts ja soweit.. menno.. will meinen "unfreiwilligen" urlaub doch für etwas wenigstens nutzvoll sein ^^


----------



## GlücksZwerg (28. September 2010)

Coole aktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


habe jetzt auch reingeschaltet, aber glaub net dass ich den key bekomme^^
hab bei sowas nie Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...oh... geht los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sensêij1988 (28. September 2010)

bei mir kommt nur   bplaced.net   Vorübergehend nicht verfügbar, Fehler 503.   Service unavailable, error 503.    Contact service provider




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schade wollt ma schauen wo er is und ne Flitzeraktion durchs Bild machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexwu10 (28. September 2010)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/public/style_emoticons//sad.gif[/IMG] schade wollt ma schauen wo er is und ne Flitzeraktion durchs Bild machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Kommt bei mir auch   hab 2-4  x  F5 gedrückt dann gings ^.^


----------



## sensêij1988 (28. September 2010)

jetzt hör ich ihn aber mit sehen is nix


----------



## Alexwu10 (28. September 2010)

Verwende mal einen anderen Browser


----------



## Hypokondriak1988 (28. September 2010)

yeaaaaaa ich hab gewonnennnnnnnn !!!!!!!!


----------



## Dabow (28. September 2010)

ebenfalls dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derolar (28. September 2010)

war ein schönes event kannst du die screens dann hier nochmal posten?

Nochmal gz an den gewinner und an alle die ihn jetzt flamen weil sie nicht gewonnen haben oder ein riesen Drama drum machen in ein paar monaten kommt cata eh also habt Geduld und nervt nicht nur weil ihr diesmal nicht so viel Glück gehabt habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nein ich bin nicht der gewinner


----------



## sensêij1988 (28. September 2010)

klasse aktion

jetzt lieg ich auf onyxa als toter schurke in der pampa


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (28. September 2010)

NOCHMAL VIELEN DANK AN DICH EXTOLAS

War echt ein Top Event und hat spaß gemacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Werde nun die Beta runterladen und dann loszocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




GZ zu dem 80er Hordler kill mit den 389572098 Level 1ern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank nochmal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG
Palapanese


----------



## DeathDranor (28. September 2010)

Warn super Event 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (28. September 2010)

einfach nur ein geiles event

ps. ide am ende noch länger da waren
GZ zum lvl 80iger kill :>


----------



## AlleriaCrador (28. September 2010)

Wo werden denn die Bilder hochgeladen?

Edith sagte, auf der ersten Seite ist das Bild zu sehen.
Danke für das Event 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und GZ an Palapanese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orsuh (28. September 2010)

Danke dir exto für das geile event zuerst nen französischen server gestürmt hogger geraidet und nen lvl 80 schamie umgehauen war echt super*thumbs up*


----------



## Error2000 (28. September 2010)

Freut mich, dass es euch allen so gefallen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Gewinner 'Palapanese' vom Server 'Onyxia' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel Spass in der Cataclysm-Beta.

Lg
Euer Extolas


----------



## Tibu (28. September 2010)

Palapanese heißt der Gewinner.

Und danke für dieses nette Event. Das hat den Abend besser gefüllt als irgendwo mit dem 80er rumzugammeln.


Liebe Grüße von EU-Aman'Thul

Glaceon


----------



## _Rothen_ (28. September 2010)

Jepp war ein cooles Event und zum 80iger Kill Gratz an alle die dabei waren.

War ein netter Zeitvertreib xD


----------



## GlücksZwerg (28. September 2010)

War Richtig witzig, troz da man keinen key bekommen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das geilste der Hogger Raid:
-IMBA Trash (zuerst alle am Hogger-Trash verreckt^^)
-IMBA Hogger (auch Hälfte gestorben)
-MEGA-IMBA-Endboss der lvl 80 Troll Schami. Zu der befürchteten IMBA-Endrage (Gewitter) ist er garnet mehr gekommen

natürlich alle mit "World first" Archievment geschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie gesagt sau geile Aktion
mach ma ein event in verbindung mit sc2 ^^


----------



## Meeragus (28. September 2010)

Gz an den Gewinner, bei mir hats leider nicht geklappt. Aber war super witzig, erst die massen suizide von den lvl 1 chars und dann noch den lvl 80er Horde kill mit nur lvl 1er ^^ war bestimmt afk oder was meint ihr? Hatte er zu lange warten wollen bis er was macht und ging nach hinten los? Naja wie auch immer, er ist gestorben, wie peinlich wär mir das denn, gekillt von LvL 1 Chars *röfl*

Edit: hat wer screens von dem Horde-Boss gemacht ? ^^


----------



## Error2000 (28. September 2010)

Hab noch 2 Screenshot in den Startpost eingefügt. War echt nice mit euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grawl1993 (28. September 2010)

Wollt mich bei Extolas für die geile Zeit bedanken. Das Event hat riesigen spaß gemacht.Und die screenshots sind echt geil geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Und dan noch ein DICKES GZ an palapenese^^ du glückspilz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Und jetzt die Frage an die Leute die dabei waren: Wie fandet IHR es??

Ps: Das lied am ende heißt Dj Gollum-Passenger


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (28. September 2010)

Ja das war voll toll!


----------



## Funmachine (29. September 2010)

Hmm.. weiss man schon wanns das nächste mal stattfindet? und ist wieder ein Beta-Key Bescheid? vielleicht ist bis dahin meine 5GB-Begrenzung weg dass ich auch mitmachen kann.. :/


----------

